# Tonnenweise Fisch in Biogasanlagen verbrannt



## Laichzeit (2. Januar 2020)

In Berlin kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber in Brandenburg werden ähnliche Abfischungen aus der Fischereiabgabe gestützt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Januar 2020)

Das ist ja unglaublich,
Gemeinschaftsangeln , Hegefischen usw. wird verboten oder zumindest sehr kritisch betrachtet, 
aber tonnenweise Fische für die Biogasanlage verheizen.
Und das auch noch mit Mitteln der Fischereiabgabe (Anglergeld) fördern.

Was tun da die örtlichen Verbände?


----------



## Meefo 46 (2. Januar 2020)

Was mich Wundert das da keine der Naturschutz bzw Tierrechts Organisationen  Aufschreit .

Oder hab ich da in den Medien was Verpasst.


----------



## Tomasz (2. Januar 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das ist ja unglaublich,
> Gemeinschaftsangeln , Hegefischen usw. wird verboten oder zumindest sehr kritisch betrachtet....
> Was tun da die örtlichen Verbände?


Ruhig Blut. Nicht jedes Thema ist gleich dazu geschaffen um gegen die Verbände anzuschreien.
Das ist so unglaublich nämlich nicht. Im LAVB werden in allen Verbandsebenen unter der Maßgabe den Weißfischbestand zu regulieren, zahlreiche Hegefischen durchgeführt. Alleine mein Verein führt ganz offiziell 5 Hegefischen durch, wo es um die Entnahme der zu hegenden Weißfische geht. Die „Entsorgung“ der gefangenen Fische ist dabei tatsächlich oft das größte Problem. In Berlin dürfte das ähnlich sein.

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## Georg Baumann (2. Januar 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das ist ja unglaublich,
> Gemeinschaftsangeln , Hegefischen usw. wird verboten oder zumindest sehr kritisch betrachtet,
> aber tonnenweise Fische für die Biogasanlage verheizen.
> Und das auch noch mit Mitteln der Fischereiabgabe (Anglergeld) fördern.
> ...



Nichts, denn die Entnahme des Weißfischs ist nachgewiesenermaßen sinnvoll für die Gewässergüte. Habe vor einiger Zeit länger mit Fischern darüber diskutiert. Die würden alle mit Kusshand die Fisch lieber so vermarkten, dass sie gegessen werden. Dafür gibt's aber leider kaum einen Markt.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. Januar 2020)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Was mich Wundert das da keine der Naturschutz bzw Tierrechts Organisationen  Aufschreit .
> Oder hab ich da in den Medien was Verpasst.


Ja, denn:


Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Kritik von Tierschützern*
> Tierschützer kritisieren diese Maßnahmen dagegen scharf ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Hintergrund dieser Befischung sei die Überdüngung von Gewässern. Der daraus resultierende Algenwuchs und die Sauerstoffarmut wird von Zooplankton eingedämmt. Dieses aber wird vermehrt von Weißfischen gefressen, so die Begründung.Die Senatsverwaltung lässt vermelden, dass das Zooplankton ein wichtiger Biofilter sei und durch die Reduzierung der Weißfische der hohe Fraßdruck auf die Kleinstlebewesen genommen wird.




Was denn für ne Wasserqualität?
Saufen die das so direkt aus dem Gewässer oder was soll das?

Die Fische leben nunmal da drin und machen das wozu sie von Natur aus da sind.
Ist ja  so als wenn man die Hälfte der menschliche Lebewesen terminiert um den Sauerstoffgehalt der Luft zu erhöhen.

Dafür hab ich kein Verständnis.


----------



## Bocinegro (2. Januar 2020)

So ein Vergleich lag mir auch schon auf der Zunge.
Mag sein das es einen nutzen hat, aber dann doch bitte mit einer sinnvolleren Verwertung.  
Wo früher Mais, Weizen und Roggen wuchsen, als Futter für Mensch und Tier wächst heute viel zu oft nur noch Biomasse.


----------



## Tomasz (2. Januar 2020)

Bei uns in der Dahme-Seenkette ist der Blei-Bestand total verbuttet. Die Fische bleiben relativ klein und haben ein sehr schmales Kreuz. Zudem geht es um die Reduzierung der Weißfische um die Überdüngung zu reduzieren. Bei Hegefischen mit ca. 20 Teilnehmern kommen schnell weit über 100 kg Fisch zusammen. Die Hegefischen werden meines Wissens auch bei der Fischereibehörde angemeldet und es werden die Fangmengen durchgegeben. 

Hier ein benachbarter Verein, der ganz transparent und offensiv mit dieser Problematik umgeht:


			Hegefischen – Anglerverein-Neuseeland-Erkner e.V.
		

Das läuft in den anderen Verein ähnlich, wobei das in diesem Fall eben sehr deutlich kommuniziert wird. 
Diese Hegefischen finden von der Vereinsebene über die Kreisebene bis zur Landesebene statt. Ganz offiziell und für alle transparent ausgeschrieben. Das mag in anderen, insbesondere westlichen Bundesländern anders sein. Aber um die ging es hier nicht. 

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2020)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Mag sein das es einen nutzen hat, aber dann doch bitte mit einer sinnvolleren Verwertung.




Genau.
Wenigstens als Futter für Zootiere oder Masttiere aber doch nicht verbrennen.


----------



## Tomasz (2. Januar 2020)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> So ein Vergleich lag mir auch schon auf der Zunge.
> Mag sein das es einen nutzen hat, aber dann doch bitte mit einer sinnvolleren Verwertung...



Die von uns bei den Hegefischen gefangenen Bleie will keiner haben. Da ist man froh, wenn einer der wenigen Bauern den Fisch als Viehfutter abnimmt. 
Wie im Artikel beschrieben, gibt es für dermaßen viele Weißfische hier keinen Markt. 

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (2. Januar 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau.
> Wenigstens als Futter für Zootiere oder Masttiere aber doch nicht verbrennen.



Ist wie gesagt schwierig. Zum einen holen die nicht ab, sondern die Angler müssen es hinbringen, was den Vereine Geld kostet. Zum anderen nehmen Sie zumindest den Anglern den Fisch wegen möglicher Angelhaken nicht gerne ab. Bleibt der Kleinbauer mit seinen Hühnern. Die Eier schmecken anschließend nach Fisch und der Bauer kann die Eier nur an Auswärtige verkaufen. Die Lokals wollen keine Eier die nach Fisch schmecken.
Meiner letzter Stand war, dass größere Mengen Weißfische in die Tierkörperbeseitigungsanlage kommen. Das sie jetzt zu Biogas werden ist da schon eine Verbesserung. Vielleicht ist es aber auch der selbe Weg, nur das es er einen anderen Namen hat.

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2020)

Dann müssen die Auftraggeber:



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Laut Medienberichten lässt *das Land Berlin*



eben die Kosten für eine sinnvolle Verwertung tragen.
Eine Verarbeitung zu Fischmehl, um damit andere Tiere zu füttern, wäre z.B. eine Solche.

So wie das bisher läuft geht gar nicht.


----------



## Tomasz (2. Januar 2020)

Genau diese Alternative werden doch jetzt geprüft. Das betrifft neben Haftungsfragen aber auch die Kosten. Und es muss den Berliner Steuerzahlern bzw. den
Fischereischeinhabern zu vermitteln sein, da sie am Ende die Zeche zahlen. Und schon hat man das nächste Fass aufgemacht und es hagelt wieder gepfefferte Kommentare.

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2020)

Ist doch gar nicht so schwer.

Das Land gibt den Auftrag zum Hegefischen und trägt die Kosten für den Transport zur Verarbeitungsfirma.
Denen wird der Fisch günstig verkauft, so dass zumindestens ein Teil der Kosten wieder rein kommt.

Und schon sind alle zufrieden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Januar 2020)

Bessere Wasserqualität, weniger verbuttete Bestände, dabei noch Energie erzeugen, natürlich bleibt ein fader Beigeschmack, aber wenn sich keine bessere Verwertung findet muss man es so nehmen. Kann ja jeder die Fische nehmen, salzen und trocken, da finden sich dann bestimmt auch wieder Abnehmer.
Ich verstehe den Aufschrei nicht, wenn die Gewässer kippt und das wird mit steigenden Temperaturen immer wahrscheinlicher, ist der Schaden weitaus größer.
Vielleicht könnte man die Kegelrobben damit füttern


----------



## exstralsunder (2. Januar 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Hintergrund dieser Befischung sei die Überdüngung von Gewässern. Der daraus resultierende Algenwuchs und die Sauerstoffarmut wird von Zooplankton eingedämmt. Dieses aber wird vermehrt von Weißfischen gefressen,



Wo ist das Problem?
Keine Überdüngung, kein Algenwuchs, kein Zooplankton, kein Weißfisch...
Vielleicht...so würde ich vorschlagen...hört man erst mal damit auf, tonnenweise Gülle auf dem Acker zu verklappen?


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Januar 2020)

Hi,
ich finde das Ganze ziemlich krank. Es gibt Angelvereine die zahlen reichlich Geld für einen Weissfischbesatz und an anderer Stelle werden sie vernichtet. Parallelen zur Nahrungsmittelproduktion verkneife ich mir lieber. Ich glaube nicht, dass unsere Lieblingstierrechtler da ein Fass aufmachen werden. Für deren Masterplan würde das nicht viel bringen.


----------



## Tomasz (2. Januar 2020)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich finde das Ganze ziemlich krank. Es gibt Angelvereine die zahlen reichlich Geld für einen Weissfischbesatz und an anderer Stelle werden sie vernichtet...



Das ist überhaupt nicht krank. Das ist sogar eine richtig gute Idee. Du wirst jedoch im Umkreis von ca. 200  km kaum jemanden finden, der Dir diese Weißfische (z.T. verbuttet) abnimmt. Viele umliegende Gewässer in Brandenburg haben die gleiche Problematik und künstliche Kleingewässer von Vereinen die einen Weißfischbestand aufbauen wollen, sind mir nicht bekannt. Wenn dennoch jemand aus NRW oder dem Saarland den Fisch in Berlin abholen würde, wäre man hier sicher sehr sehr froh!!! Aber macht das Sinn den Fisch durch die halbe Republik zu kutschen? 

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Januar 2020)

Hi, 
natürlich macht es keinen Sinn, bzw. ist es rechtlich vermutlich nicht zulässig, die Fische ein paar hundert KM zu fahren. Die relativ klaren Baggerseen in meiner Region haben oft einen schlechten Weissfischbestand. Ob das nun an den Raubfsichen und/oder an den verwertungsfreudigeren Angelfreunden liegt, kann man streiten. Ich denke schon, dass es andere Möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Aber macht das Sinn den Fisch durch die halbe Republik zu kutschen?



Ja sicher - wenn die dafür woanders weiterleben können.
Irgedn eine sinnvolle Verwertung ist immer besser als vergasen/verbrennen.


----------



## gründler (2. Januar 2020)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> natürlich macht es keinen Sinn, bzw. ist es rechtlich vermutlich nicht zulässig, die Fische ein paar hundert KM zu fahren.




Wenn alle Auflagen erfüllt sind,dürfen Fische durch ganz Europa gefahren werden. Oder wie kommen die ganzen Besatzfische zu euch,ab einer gewissen Km Anzahl werden nur die Auflagen etwas mehr.

lg


----------



## feko (2. Januar 2020)

Ja haben die denn keine kormorane ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Januar 2020)

Es scheint mir, dass es nicht allen klar ist, dass Verbrennen in der  Biogasanlage sinnvolle Verwertung hauptsächlich wegen Energiegewinnung darstellt.
Oder sollte das in Berlin anders sein als dass in Biogasanlage Methan dafür gewonnen wird?


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> s scheint mir, dass es nicht allen klar ist, dass Verbrennen in der Biogasanlage sinnvolle Verwertung hauptsächlich wegen Energiegewinnung darstellt.




Es scheint mir,dass dir nicht klar ist dass nicht jeder dies für sinnvoll hält.


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Januar 2020)

feko schrieb:


> Ja haben die denn keine kormorane ?


Das habe ich mich auch gefragt.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



gründler schrieb:


> Wenn alle Auflagen erfüllt sind,dürfen Fische durch ganz Europa gefahren werden



So scheint es zu sein.

Im fränkischen Altmühlsee werden auch regelmäßig mehrere Tonnen Weißfische abgefischt und z.T. bis nach Belgien verfrachtet, wenn man den Presseberichten glauben darf.

Die Frage ist halt, was sich  für die dauerklammen Berliner besser rechnet.

Kormorane gibt es in Franken aber auch und nicht zu knapp.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Januar 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es scheint mir,dass dir nicht klar ist dass nicht jeder dies für sinnvoll hält.


Besonders eben diejenige, die in ihren postings offenlegen, dass sie Biogasanlagen nicht kennen und nur das Wort Verbrennung lesen ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Besonders eben diejenige, die in ihren postings offenlegen, dass sie Biogasanlagen nicht kennen und nur das Wort Verbrennung lesen ...




Was ist das fürn Unsinn?

Darum geht's doch gar nicht, sondern darum dass die Fische unnütz getötet werden.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

Presse halt.  Geht aber noch schlimmer:

https://www.rbb24.de/panorama/beitr...-vernichtung-berlin-tierschuetzer-kritik.html

Dass die Fische zu Biogas werden müsste die FFF ja eigentlich jubeln lassen.

Wenn Angler es lieber sehen, wenn die z.B. in kormorangeschädigte Gewässer in anderen Regionen umgesetzt werden, wie z.B. die fränkischen Weißfische, kann ich das aber auch verstehen.


----------



## gründler (2. Januar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> So scheint es zu sein.




Das scheint nicht nur so das ist auch so,Gewisse Prüfungen sowie Vorschriften und ich kann die hinfahren wo es der Kunde möchte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (2. Januar 2020)

1290 Tonnen sind umgerechnet:
In 100g Rotaugen (20cm 6-7 Jahre) 12.900.000 Fische verheizt.
Bei 50g je Fisch 25.800.000 Fische verheizt.
Und das nur in Berlin, oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Januar 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es scheint mir,dass dir nicht klar ist dass nicht jeder dies für sinnvoll hält.


Oh, ein Bürger, der keinen Strom braucht


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2020)

Keinen aus derartigem Biogas jedenfalls.


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Januar 2020)

Bio- Strom


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Oh, ein Bürger, der keinen Strom braucht



Bei manchen leuchtet die Birne aber auch nicht, trotz Strom.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (2. Januar 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das ist ja unglaublich,
> Gemeinschaftsangeln , Hegefischen usw. wird verboten oder zumindest sehr kritisch betrachtet,
> aber tonnenweise Fische für die Biogasanlage verheizen.
> Und das auch noch mit Mitteln der Fischereiabgabe (Anglergeld) fördern.
> ...


Gute Frage! Keine Ahnung was die örtlichen Verbände tun. Vermutlich gar nichts?! ...wie meistens...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Januar 2020)

Wer solche Mengen fängt, mit der Zielgabe sie woanders wieder auszusetzen, muss den Fang viel aufwendiger gestalten, die  Hälterung, auch der Transport.

Ich denke wer zahlt, schafft an, bei entsprechendem Engagement unserer neuen Umweltbewegten stellt sich da niemand quer. meine Unterstützung hättet ihr, so lange es mich nicht mehr kostet.


----------



## Salt (2. Januar 2020)

feko schrieb:


> Ja haben die denn keine kormorane ?


Doch doch, haben wir natürlich aber die holen lieber die Barsche aus den inzwischen ziemlich klaren Gewässern im Westen der Stadt wo die Vereinsangler schon froh sind, wenn es überhaupt mehr als 1kg pP sind wenn es ein "Hege"-fischen gibt.
Dafür haben wir den Sommer über inzwischen so viel Kraut.....ich kenne die Havel ja schon seit 30 Jahren....früher trübe wie Abwasser und garantiert auch so Nährstoffreich, praktisch keine Unterwasserpflanzen, nur Schilf und Seerosen, dafür extrem viel Fisch....eigentlich schon unnatürlich viel....
Heute teilweise Glasklar, 5m sichttiefe und noch mehr im Winter. An Weißfischen fast nur noch Plötzen, dafür praktisch keine Uklei oder Rotfeder, Aland, Döbel mehr....Rapfen fast verschwunden. Schilf geht immer weiter zurück, dafür Kraut das man trocken übers Wasser gehen kann.

So dreckig wie es früher war, war es auch nicht gut aber zu sauber kann auch ungünstig sein.

Sehr interessant finde ich übrigens den Ansatz die Hälfte der Menschheit "abzufischen".....die "kleineren" Lebewesen würde sich bestimmt freuen, der Co2 Ausstoß würde massiv sinken (solange man die nicht auch alle verbrennt) und die Welt würde in der Folge deutlich sauberer werden.......was sprach noch mal dagegen???


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wer solche Mengen fängt, mit der Zielgabe sie woanders wieder auszusetzen, muss den Fang viel aufwendiger gestalten, die  Hälterung, auch der Transport.


Genau. Solche Befischungen werden oft mit Kiemennetzen durchgeführt und das schädigt die gefangenen Fische sehr.


----------



## weserwaller (2. Januar 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was ist das fürn Unsinn?


Was er meint ist dass, der Fisch nicht verbrannt wird, er verrottet in den Gärbehältern das entstehende Gas wird verbrannt, die Reste aus diesen Prozess gehen zum größten Teil, jetzt wird es interessant, zurück als Dünger auf die Felder.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Januar 2020)

Und durch dieses brennbare Gas Methan, gleich Erdgas, entsteht bei dessen Verbrennung dann Energie.
Eine sehr sinnvolle Verwertung von Biomasse an sich und eben nicht einfach reine Vernichtung durch Verbrennung


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (2. Januar 2020)

Mir geht das Herz auf wenn ich lese oder sehe wie vorsichtig jemand das gefangene Rotauge vom Haken befreit und dann muss ich hier von millionenfachen Fischtötungen lesen um sie dann im Klimawahn zu verstromen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Januar 2020)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Mir geht das Herz auf wenn ich lese oder sehe wie vorsichtig jemand das gefangene Rotauge vom Haken befreit und dann muss ich hier von millionenfachen Fischtötungen lesen um sie dann im Klimawahn zu verstromen.



Die werden nicht verstromt, um das Klima zu retten, die werden entsorgt um das Gewässer zu verbessern. Dabei fällt nebenbei Strom an.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Januar 2020)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Mir geht das Herz auf wenn ich lese oder sehe wie vorsichtig jemand das gefangene Rotauge vom Haken befreit und dann muss ich hier von millionenfachen Fischtötungen lesen um sie dann im Klimawahn zu verstromen.



In einem Land, wo das Kükenschreddern gesetzlich legitimiert ist, das Tierschutzgesetz aber von Leid und gutem Grund spricht, sind die meisten Maßstäbe ohnehin die reinste Willkür.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Januar 2020)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Mir geht das Herz auf wenn ich lese oder sehe wie vorsichtig jemand das gefangene Rotauge vom Haken befreit und dann muss ich hier von millionenfachen Fischtötungen lesen um sie dann im Klimawahn zu verstromen.


Hat mit Klimawahn nichts zu tun.
Die Energiegewinnung in diesem Falle ist nicht Ziel und Zweck der Maßnahme.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (2. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Die werden nicht verstromt, um das Klima zu retten, die werden entsorgt um das Gewässer zu verbessern. Dabei fällt nebenbei Strom an.


Super! Ich bin auch dafür das jeder linksgrüne Salonsozialist von seiner Yacht in glasklares Wasser blicken kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Januar 2020)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Super! Ich bin auch dafür das jeder linksgrüne Salonsozialist von seiner Yacht in glasklares Wasser blicken kann.


Danke, das ist nett von dir, oft habe ich schon das Glück in klares Wasser zu blicken, das war ja nicht immer so.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (2. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Danke, das ist nett von dir, oft habe ich schon das Glück in klares Wasser zu blicken, das war ja nicht immer so.


Sind ja auch nur zwischen 12.000.000 bis 25.000.000 Fischleben. Alle bestimmt vor der Verstromung waidgerecht betäubt und getötet?!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Januar 2020)

Wie jede Kieler Sprotte von Jungfrauen tot gestreichelt.


----------



## Fruehling (2. Januar 2020)

Ich hatte wirklich die Hoffnung, daß in 2020 ein bißchen weniger geheuchelt wird - war wieder nix...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (2. Januar 2020)

@Testudo 
Meine Polemik tut mir leid! Da sind die Pferde wohl mit mir durchgegangen. Du kannst ja auch nichts dafür! Inhaltlich bleibe ich aber dabei das ich nicht eine millionenfache Fischverstromung haben möchte, da ich befürchte das dadurch neue monetäre Anreize entstehen (neben der Hege oder klassischer Verwertung) Millionen Fischleben wegen ein paar Pfennigen oder Klimawahn zu töten/verstromen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Januar 2020)

Ich kann dir versichern, das niemand derer, die die Erfüllung geschlossener Verträge einfordert, ernsthaft daran denkt Tiere zu verstromen.

Die meisten sind wohl eher wie du entrüstet.

Das man bei den Mengen nicht an die Gewinnung von Futter für Aquakulturen denkt, denn da werden ganz andere mengen aus den Biotopen gefischt um an anderer Stelle auf der Welt zum Beispiel Lachse zu mästen, die die Gewässer zusch....  und deren verabreichten Medikamente das Ökosystem belasten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Januar 2020)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> @Testudo
> Meine Polemik tut mir leid! Da sind die Pferde wohl mit mir durchgegangen. Du kannst ja auch nichts dafür! Inhaltlich bleibe ich aber dabei das ich nicht eine millionenfache Fischverstromung haben möchte, da ich befürchte das dadurch neue monetäre Anreize entstehen (neben der Hege oder klassischer Verwertung) Millionen Fischleben wegen ein paar Pfennigen oder Klimawahn zu töten/verstromen.



Nur nicht vergessen, dass diese Art der Verwertung von Fischen schon seit vielen Jahren praktiziert wird und nicht erst jetzt erfunden.
Aber die Verknüpfung von Stromerzeugung im Sinne von Klima durch Fische lese ich hier tatsächlich zum erstenmal und das von Anglern selbst. Na dann weckt mal die Hunde.
Diese Hunde aber werden nicht da sein, weil diese Geschäftsidee, die ihr hier kreiert, keiner Ethikkommission standhält.


----------



## gründler (2. Januar 2020)

Solche Befischungen werden zu 90% mit großen Schleppnetzen durchgeführt und eher selten mit Kiemennetzen.Man sperrt höchstens bereiche ab damit die fische nicht dahin flüchten können,das aber auch nicht mit Kiemennetzen.

Wer stellt sich noch hin und puhlt Zentnerweise Weißfische aus 8er Kiemennetzen??? Oder kommt das Netz mit in die BGA und bringt das innenliegende Rührwerk zum erliegen.....Fragen über Fragen.....


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Januar 2020)

An Talsperren wird das mit Kiemennetzen gemacht, vor Allem weil es deutlich billiger ist und Maschenweiten eher gegen 15-20mm.


----------



## gründler (2. Januar 2020)

Ja gibt es in raum Brandenburg viele Talsperren oder eher Kanäle und Seen etc. geht ja hier um Berlin und Umland und da macht man das meist mit Schleppnetzen und der Fisch ist somit Transportfähig.


----------



## torstenhtr (2. Januar 2020)

Der Artikel enthält neben Rechtschreibfehlern falsche Links.

Hier der richtige Link zur Anfrage der Grünen:


			http://pardok.parlament-berlin.de/starweb/adis/citat/VT/18/SchrAnfr/s18-17688.pdf
		


Zitat: "Im Jahr 2018 waren sieben Fischereibetriebe an der beauftragten Anlandung von Massenfischen beteiligt. Die Fischereibetriebe erhielten dafür *insgesamt 49.101,48 € aus der Fischereiabgabe*." -> d.h. das zahlen überwiegend die Angler.

Übrigens: Erzeugung von Biogas ist nicht der "vernünftige Grund", sondern Hege - siehe Frage 6.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Januar 2020)

Sehr interessantes Schriftstück,  danke @torstenhtr das  sollte sich unser @Professor Tinca  durchlesen,  der Grüne und er sprechen ja wie aus einem Mund . Nicht ds da bald eine neue Signatur fällig ist.


----------



## smithie (3. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Nichts, denn die Entnahme des Weißfischs ist nachgewiesenermaßen sinnvoll für die Gewässergüte. Habe vor einiger Zeit länger mit Fischern darüber diskutiert. Die würden alle mit Kusshand die Fisch lieber so vermarkten, dass sie gegessen werden. Dafür gibt's aber leider kaum einen Markt.


Das kannst Du so pauschal nicht sagen - zumindest, wenn man dem früheren Fischereifachberater von Oberbayern glauben darf.

Auch der Doktor Vater der Doktorandin, die darüber habilitiert hat, sieht das mittlerweile differenzierter.

Habe mich etliche Zeit mit dem Thema beschäftigt, weil eines unserer Gewässer als Teil des Gewässerentwicklungsplans einer gesamten Kette davon betroffen ist (im 5 jährigen Rhytmus Weißfische raus zur Verbesserung der Wasserqualität).

Die Erfolgsaussichten hängen im Wesentlichen von den Eintragsfaktoren ab. Oder anders herum: in einem weitestgehend abgeschlossenen System würde das funktionieren. 

In einem System, wo laufend Einträge vorhanden sind (mutmaßlich wie im Berliner Beispiel) ist das überwiegend sinnfreie sysiphus Arbeit - die unser Verein aus pacht-rechtlichen Erfordernissen seit etlichen Jahren macht, ohne sichtbaren Einfluss auf die Wasserqualität.


----------



## Meefo 46 (3. Januar 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> st doch gar nicht so schwer.
> 
> Das Land gibt den Auftrag zum Hegefischen und trägt die Kosten für den Transport zur Verarbeitungsfirma.
> Denen wird der Fisch günstig verkauft, so dass zumindestens ein Teil der Kosten wieder rein kommt.
> ...



Und dies könnte man Beliebig  wiederholen bis der erhoffte Erfolg erreicht ist.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (3. Januar 2020)

Das Eutrophisierung ein Problem für Gewässer ist, sollte jedem Angler bewußt sein.
Wenn also ständig von außen Nährstoffe ins Wasser gelangen, egal ob aus Gülle oder dem Futtereimer der Angler müssen auch wieder  Nährstoffen entnommen werden, sonst kippt das Gewässer früher oder später zwangsläufig um.

Diese Entnahme in Form von Weißfischen zu tätigen ist der einfachste ein sinnvollste Weg.
Essen will sie, zumindest in der Menge niemand, als Tierfutter können sie leider, aus diversen Gründen, auch nicht einfach verwertet werden, also wird daraus "Öko"-Strom.
Ist doch super!

Rechnet doch bitte mal jemand kurz aus, wie viele Hektar Mais diese Hegemaßnahme einspart!
(Ich könnte das zwar, aber bin schon länger aus dem Thema raus und hab keine Lust mir die Tabellen zu suchen.
Aber das ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk ...)

Traurig finde ich eigentlich nur, daß dafür Berufsfischer aus öffentlicher Hand bezahlt werden müssen, weil "unsere" Verbände es nicht hin bekommen, dies in Form von Angelwettbewerben  Hegefischen zu erledigen und es dazu nutzen, um auf die wichtige Funktion von uns Anglern hinzuweisen.

Und zum Thema "millionenfacher Tod" von Weißfischen:
Das ist bei Massenfischen von der Natur so vorgesehen.
Sie vermehren sich "unbegrenzt" und verrecken irgendwann an Nahrungsmangel oder Krankheiten, wenn es keine anderen regulierenden Faktoren gibt.
Je mehr (bis zu einer bestimmeten Grenze) entnommen wird, desto gesünder ist der Restbestand.
Die absolute Biomasse wird durch die Biotopkapazität bestimmt und pendelt sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder auf dem "Soll"-Bestand ein.

Das ist das (ganz) kleine Einmaleins der Populationsbiologie (Interessierte googeln jetzt mal das Stichwort "kompensatorische Sterblichkeit")


Wenn ein paar degenerierte Großstadtgören zum heulen anfangen, wenn eine Gans geschlachtet wird,  dann ist hier das Gespött (zurecht) groß.
Aber wenn im Zuge von sinnvollen Hegemaßnahmen ein paar (Tonnen) Weißfische entnommen werden, wird hier fast genauso rumgeheult...

Ja "WIR" sind wirklich zu weich!


----------



## rheinfischer70 (3. Januar 2020)

Ist schon irre, wenn der andere Angler wegen Tierquälerei verklagt und verurteilt wird, weil er einen Fisch unbeschadet zurück setzt und hier werden unglaubliche Mengen Fisch nicht tierschutzgerecht entsorgt. Was sich alles durch den "vernünftigen" Grund rechtfertigen lässt, ist schon heftig.

Wir haben durch den Kormoraneinfall riesige Lücken im Weißfischbestand und bezahlen ca. 5€/kg, um wenigstens Laichtiere für die nächste Saison zu haben.
Leider liegen wir 500km westlich von Berlin und damit wäre ein Transport über diese Strecken unwirtschaftlich, oder? Ich kann mal unsere Leute darauf ansprechen.

Ich habe unter den Besatzfischanzeigen oder auf der Verbandshomepage noch nicht gelesen, dass in Brandenburg massenweise Fisch kostenlos abgegeben wird.
Des weiteren gibt es garantiert Abnehmer Richtung Polen/ Rumänien oder Weißrussland. Die würden mit LKWs ankommen und den Fisch vernünftig verwerten (getrocknet und gesalzen).
Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich die Leute nicht wirklich um Abnehmer bemüht haben. Aber den Fisch zu verstromen und mit Mais gleichzusetzen, finde ich schon heftig.


----------



## Georg Baumann (3. Januar 2020)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> @Testudo
> Meine Polemik tut mir leid! Da sind die Pferde wohl mit mir durchgegangen. Du kannst ja auch nichts dafür! Inhaltlich bleibe ich aber dabei das ich nicht eine millionenfache Fischverstromung haben möchte, da ich befürchte das dadurch neue monetäre Anreize entstehen (neben der Hege oder klassischer Verwertung) Millionen Fischleben wegen ein paar Pfennigen oder Klimawahn zu töten/verstromen.


Meines Wissens macht da keiner richtig Geld. Die Fischer erhalten - soweit ich weiß - in BB sogar eine Aufwandsentschädigung aus der Fischereiabgabe. Ich bin ja völlig bei jedem, dem es nicht gefällt, dass Fische getötet und nicht gegessen werden. Die Alternative wäre in diesem Fall aber die große Gefahr, dass Gewässer umkippen. 
Hintergrund: Die Berliner Gewässer und auch viele in Brandenburg (dürfte woanders wohl ähnlich sein) sind stark überdüngt. Einerseits kommt da was von den Äckern rein, aber die Hauptursache ist wohl die Berliner Kanalisation. Wenn die bei einem Starkregen überläuft, geht alles ungefiltert in die Spree und Havel. Da kommen Unmengen Phospat rein. Die Folgen kennt Ihr: Algenwachstum, Sauerstoffzehrung, etc. Dagegen wirkt Zooplankton. Das wird aber wiederum von den Weißfischen massiv gefressen. Also entnimmt man Weißfische, um das Zooplankton zu schonen, das wiederum die Algen frisst und so das Gewässer vorm Umkippen bewahrt. 
Laut Arlinghaus ist die Wirkung nachgewiesen. ABER: Es stimmt, dass diese Maßnahme allein an den Symptomen rumdoktert und nicht die eigentlichen Ursachen bekämpft. Solange da aber keine Lösungen - und die sind eben nicht so einfach, wie wir uns das am Bildschirm wünschen - greifbar sind, halte ich die Weißfischbefischung für das kleinere Übel. 
Jeder ist übrigens herzlich eingeladen, die Fischern Weißfische abzukaufen und zu vermarkten ;-) Ich bin mir sicher, dass die die Freude für einen schmalen Kurs hergeben. Sarkasmus beiseite: Leider scheint es sehr schwierig zu sein, diese Fische sinnvoll an den Mann zu bringen. Ob die Fischer da genug Erfindungsgeist an den Tag legen, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Ist letztlich auch deren Geschäft und Angelegenheit, auch wenn's mir nicht gefallen muss.


----------



## Deep Down (3. Januar 2020)

Beitrag kann  gelöscht werden.


----------



## torstenhtr (3. Januar 2020)

Nochmal, hauptsächlich die Angler zahlen für die Entsorgung aus der Fischereiabgabe (also nicht die Öffentlichkeit) - siehe Anfrage der Grünen. In Brandenburg ist die Summe noch größer (über 200T€).


----------



## Fruehling (3. Januar 2020)

Ich stelle mir gerade ein andere Frage: Weder Spree noch Havel gelten als Vorzeigeobjekte bzgl. teils hochriskanter Altlasten, die gerade von Cypriniden gerne im Körperfett eingelagert uns nun verstromt werden. Wird der hieraus gewonnene Abfall wie gewohnt als Dünger verwendet und somit diese Altlasten auf Äckern verklappt oder doch sinnvollerweise wie Sondermüll behandelt und einer Hochtemperaturverbrennung zugeführt?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (3. Januar 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wir haben durch den Kormoraneinfall riesige Lücken im Weißfischbestand und bezahlen ca. 5€/kg, um wenigstens Laichtiere für die nächste Saison zu haben.



Solange Ihr das Kormoran-Problem nicht gelöst habt, sind Besatzfische nicht´s anderes als Kormoranfutter.
Da Euch dabei aber wahrscheinlich die Hände gebunden sind, ist jeder Besatz nur gutgemeinte Augenwischerei!

Wenn ihr Kormoranfutter braucht, dann müsst ihr schon selbst die Initiative ergreifen:
Es gibt genügend Gewässer, die, wie ihr unter den Kormoranen, unter Eutrophisierung und Verbuttung leiden und Euch die Fische sicher gerne abgeben würden.

Weissfischüberbestand ist in der Natur normal und vorgesehen.
Wenn sich Weissfische nicht mehr halten können liegt (ohne jede Schuldzuweisung) schon etwas mehr im Argen...





rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ist schon irre, wenn der andere Angler wegen Tierquälerei verklagt und verurteilt wird, weil er einen Fisch unbeschadet zurück setzt und hier werden unglaubliche Mengen Fisch nicht tierschutzgerecht entsorgt. Was sich alles durch den "vernünftigen" Grund rechtfertigen lässt, ist schon heftig.


Mit dem ersten Teil gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht!

Aber was bitte bedeutet "tierschutzgerecht entsorgt"???
Tierschutz kann sich nur auf die Form der Tötung beziehen.
Da wäre ein Hegefischen sicher die bessere Lösung!

Wie viele Kg/ha ein Gewässer verträgt ist ein reines Rechenspiel und das Ergebnis abhängig von der Biotopkapazität.

Wenn, durch zu hohe Nährstoffeinträge, der Bestand zu stark anwächst, muss dieser Reduziert werden, oder das Gewässer wird (u.U. dauerhaft) geschädigt.
Die Fische müssen also raus.
Jede Wette, daß ihr die Fische für 4,50 pro Kilo bekommen hättet, wenn ihr rechtzeitig Beischeid gegeben hättet.

Und wenn sie keiner will, dann halt Biogas...
Und ob toter Fisch, oder tote Maiswüste:
Wo ist der Unterschied?
Einmal wird aktiv und ehrlich getötet, wie es die Natu seit Millionen Jahren macht. (BÖSE!!!)
Das andere mal, wird auf hunderten Hektar, jede Lebensgrundlage für andere Lebewesen zerstört (voll Öko, ey)


----------



## torstenhtr (3. Januar 2020)

Es geht hier in dem Artikel um die Entsorgung der Fische durch die Berufsfischerei! Hegefischen der Angler sind eine andere Sache und dort werden z.T. Fische durchaus in andere Gewässer umgesetzt.


----------



## gründler (3. Januar 2020)

Ich glaube nicht das alle fische auf einmal in die Anlage kommen,sondern sie werden mit Mais oder GPS zusammen geschmissen.nach dem Gärprozess die Fischreste wieder aus dem Substrat zu bekommen ist wohl nur schwer möglich und wenn mit viel Aufwand der teuer wäre.

Hier jetzt zu erklären wie eine BGA richtig gefüttert wird ist mir zu viel und bringt hier im Anglerboard auch nur wenig.
Aber ich hefte euch mal was an.

Wer denkt das alles fische auf einmal in die BGA kommen und nix anderes liegt falsch,es werden immer nur Anteile hinein gegeben.

http://www.tll.de/www/daten/oekonomie/verfahrensoekonomie/biog1014.pdf


----------



## smithie (3. Januar 2020)

Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Solange Ihr das Kormoran-Problem nicht gelöst habt, sind Besatzfische nicht´s anderes als Kormoranfutter.
> Da Euch dabei aber wahrscheinlich die Hände gebunden sind, ist jeder Besatz nur gutgemeinte Augenwischerei!


Du könntest hier das "Kormoran-Problem" auch 1:1 ersetzen durch "Eutrophierungs-Eintrags-Problem" und "Besatz" durch "Weißfischentnahme"


----------



## feko (3. Januar 2020)

Die Berliner Gewässer sind das komplette Gegenteil zu unseren. 
Hier hauen die Kormorane gnadenlos unter den weißfischen auf ....folge ist :
Zuviel zooplankton,zu wenig Algen und folglich Sauerstoff.
Davon ab würde ich als bewirtschafter eher den Raubfischbestand  unterstützen. 
Wege gibts ja genug.
Aber die Herren wählen wohl lieber den einfachen und fraglichen Weg.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Januar 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> dass in Brandenburg massenweise Fisch kostenlos abgegeben wird.


Der Mehraufwand zwischen Fische liegen im Kahn und zappeln über die Regenbogenbrücke und werden achtsam gelandet, gehältert,  lebend umgeladen...... dürfte alles, aber nicht umsonst zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Januar 2020)

Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Tierschutz kann sich nur auf die Form der Tötung beziehen.



Nicht richtig, glaube ich. Tierschutz bezieht sich außerdem auch auf die sinnvolle Weiterverwertung oder Verwendung nach der Tötung!
Heißt also, wenn Du ein Tier ohne (und da kommt nun wieder der tolle Begriff) "vernünftigen Grund" tierschutzgerecht tötest, handelst Du trotzdem nicht im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes!
Also: Tierschutz hört eben nicht mit dem waidgerechten Töten auf.
So hab ich das jedenfalls verstanden...

Mit der Verstromung ist es eben etwas verzwickt. Der vernünftige Grund ist hier (wie so oft) die Hegemaßnhame. Die sinnvolle Weiterverwendung die Verstromung.
(Meine Meinung dazu: Ich finde das echt fragwürdig. Da importiert man echt minderwertigen Fisch wie z.B. Tilapia oder irgendwelche Welse, die aus matschigem Wasser kommen und entsorgt die heimischen Fische, weil die angeblich keiner essen will. Ich seh da keinen Sinn... Und Fische zu einem solchen Rohstoff zu degradieren, dürfte nun wirklich nicht im Sinne des Natur- oder Umweltschutzes sein. Da kommen mir die Plakate mit der Aufschrift "Brot für die Welt" dann irgendwie echt merkwürdig vor.)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Januar 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ist schon irre, wenn der andere Angler wegen Tierquälerei verklagt und verurteilt wird, weil er einen Fisch unbeschadet zurück setzt und hier werden unglaubliche Mengen Fisch nicht tierschutzgerecht entsorgt. Was sich alles durch den "vernünftigen" Grund rechtfertigen lässt, ist schon heftig.
> 
> Wir haben durch den Kormoraneinfall riesige Lücken im Weißfischbestand und bezahlen ca. 5€/kg, um wenigstens Laichtiere für die nächste Saison zu haben.
> Leider liegen wir 500km westlich von Berlin und damit wäre ein Transport über diese Strecken unwirtschaftlich, oder? Ich kann mal unsere Leute darauf ansprechen.
> ...



Es geht hier um Hegemaßnahmen an Gewässern mit massivem Weißfischbestand. An der Fränkischen Seenplatte läuft das teils mittels Schleppnetz, teil mittels Reusen. Das sind ganz offiziell koordinierte Maßnahmen,, unter Einbeziehung des Wasserwirtschaftsamtes. Die Gründe für dieses Handeln kann man hier nachlesen: https://www.wwa-an.bayern.de/service/presse/doc/20160413_abfischen_fruehjahr2016.pdf

Auch dieses Jahr sind wieder massive Abfischen an der Fränkischen Seenplatte geplant. Es geht da um hunderte Tonnen Fisch, die raus sollen.


----------



## gründler (3. Januar 2020)

Mir fällt gerade ein das dieses Thema hier schon mehrmals abgehandelt wurde und sich hier gerade alles wiederhohlt.
Leider finde ich die damaligen themen hier nicht mehr.

Aber das letzte thema hier war dieses soweit ich mich erinnern kann.









						Fisch landet tonnenweise in Biogasanlagen
					

Etwa 2300 Tonnen Fisch aus Brandenburgs Gewässern sind in den vergangenen drei Jahren an Zootiere verfüttert oder in...




					www.moz.de
				






Selbst Schiffe fahren mit "fischen"






						Hurtigruten fährt künftig mit Biogas aus Fischabfällen «  AZUR° Das Kreuzfahrtmagazin
					

Alles über Kreuzfahrten und Kreuzfahrtschiffe. Die schönsten Routen. Die besten Angebote. Die packendsten Berichte und Fotos von Bord.



					www.azur.de
				





Hier noch was ,was so alles verfüttert wird.



			Dänemarks größte Biogasanlage erhält große Schiffsladungen an Fischabfällen und generiert rentable, erneuerbare Energie
		



Ob man das alles toll finden mag steht woanders geschrieben......


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Januar 2020)

feko schrieb:


> Davon ab würde ich als bewirtschafter eher den Raubfischbestand  unterstützen.
> Wege gibts ja genug.
> Aber die Herren wählen wohl lieber den einfachen und fraglichen Weg.


Raubfischbestände schützen kann zusätzliche Einschränkungen für die Angler bedeuten.
Aus Sicht der Eutrophierung ist die Entfernung der Fische sinnvoller, da dadurch tatsächlich Biomasse entnommen wird. Über die Biogasanlage gelangen die Nährstoffe zurück auf die Äcker und der Kreislauf schließt sich.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Januar 2020)

An sich ist die Entfernung/Abfischung ja nicht das Verwerfliche und die Maßnhame ist sinnvoll und nachvollziehbar. Der anschließende Umgang mit dem so oft gelobten Nahrungsmittel Fisch ist in meinen Augen die Katastrophe.
Und in meinem Verständnis beißt es sich genau da mit dem Tierschutz, weil es eben keine SINNVOLLE Verwertung ist. Es ist bloß irgend eine Verwertung...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Januar 2020)

feko schrieb:


> Die Berliner Gewässer sind das komplette Gegenteil zu unseren.
> Hier hauen die Kormorane gnadenlos unter den weißfischen auf ....folge ist :
> Zuviel zooplankton,zu wenig Algen und folglich Sauerstoff.
> Davon ab würde ich als bewirtschafter eher den Raubfischbestand  unterstützen.
> ...


Der große Raubfischbestand entzieht dem Gewässer aber keine Nährstoffe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (3. Januar 2020)

Der Angler ist in der glücklichen Lage gleich zweimal für den Verstromungsfisch bezahlen zu dürfen (Fischereiabgabemarke und Stromrechnung)


----------



## fishhawk (3. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Auch dieses Jahr sind wieder massive Abfischen an der Fränkischen Seenplatte geplant. Es geht da um *hunderte Tonnen Fisch,* die raus sollen.



Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wurden 2018 aber nur noch ca. 5 Tonnen mit den Zugnetzen im AMS abgefischt.  Das waren früher schon über 40t. im Jahr
Über 2019 habe ich keine Informationen.

Außer dass es wieder Blaualgenalarm gab.

Aber diese Fische sollen ja zumindest in kormorangeschädigte Gewässer umgesetzt werden, wenn die Berichte stimmen.



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> keine SINNVOLLE Verwertung



Auf die Verwertung kommt es doch eigentlich nicht an, sondern auf die Gründe für  Tod/Leid/Stress etc. 

Und meines Wissens gilt Hege allgemein als vernünftiger Grund.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Januar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Auf die Verwertung kommt es doch eigentlich nicht an, sondern auf die Gründe für  Tod/Leid/Stress etc.
> 
> Und meines Wissens gilt Hege allgemein als vernünftiger Grund.



Ok, dass kann sehr gut sein. Nagel mich nicht drauf fest, ich hab den genauen Gesetzestext und dessen eigentliche Bestimmung nicht im Kopf. Da lass ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren, wenn ich auf dem Holzweg bin!


----------



## fishhawk (3. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> ich hab den genauen Gesetzestext



Das steht auch nirgends wortwörtlich so drin. Das ist nur die momentane Rechtsauffassung der meisten Juristen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Januar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Das steht auch nirgends wortwörtlich so drin. Das ist nur die momentane Rechtsauffassung der *meisten* Juristen.



Ach ja. Vor Gericht und auf hoher See...


----------



## smithie (3. Januar 2020)

Wenn ich ein 100 Hektar Auqarium habe, ohne großartige Einträge von Nährstoffen in dieses System, kann die Weißfischentnahme helfen, die Sichtigkeit zu verbessern und einer Eutrophierung entgegenzuwirken.
Ich könnte auch die Weißfische und Raubfische weglassen und lediglich Karpfen aufziehen und entnehmen. Ist vom Faktor an Biomasse, der entnommen wird, sogar noch besser.

Aber wo habe ich so ein System?
Sind die Gewässer, der zitierten Studien vergleichbar mit den Berliner Gewässern? 
Mit welchen Gewässern wo dieses System angewandt wird, sind sie überhaupt vergleichbar?

Natürlich entnehme ich Biomasse durch die Weißfische. 
Wenn ich aber von 130 % Nährstoffgehalt auf 127,89 % reduziere.......

Wir exerzieren das bei uns seit ca 15 Jahren durch. 
Man will in einem Gewässer einer Weiherkette die Wasserqualität (weil auch Badesee) verbessern.
Was denkt ihr, wie der Unterschied der Wasserqualität ist zwischen diesem Gewässer (mit den entsprechenden Maßnahmen: Weißfische raus, Schwimm-Pflanzen Inseln, extra eingezogener Zwischendamm kurz nach dem Einlaufbereich) und den darüber bzw. darunter liegenden Gewässern?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Januar 2020)

smithie schrieb:


> Wir exerzieren das bei uns seit ca 15 Jahren durch.
> Man will in einem Gewässer einer Weiherkette die Wasserqualität (weil auch Badesee) verbessern.
> Was denkt ihr, wie der Unterschied der Wasserqualität ist zwischen diesem Gewässer (mit den entsprechenden Maßnahmen: Weißfische raus, Schwimm-Pflanzen Inseln, extra eingezogener Zwischendamm kurz nach dem Einlaufbereich) und den darüber bzw. darunter liegenden Gewässern?



Wer ist denn auf so eine glorreiche Idee gekommen? Respekt, dass ihr da 15 Jahre dran geblieben seid...


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Januar 2020)

smithie schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein 100 Hektar Auqarium habe, ohne großartige Einträge von Nährstoffen in dieses System, kann die Weißfischentnahme helfen, die Sichtigkeit zu verbessern und einer Eutrophierung entgegenzuwirken.
> Ich könnte auch die Weißfische und Raubfische weglassen und lediglich Karpfen aufziehen und entnehmen. Ist vom Faktor an Biomasse, der entnommen wird, sogar noch besser.
> 
> Aber wo habe ich so ein System?
> ...


15 Jahre? Da kann man durchaus Schlüsse ziehen.... 
Gibt es diesbezüglich irgendwelches veröffentlichtes Material?


----------



## gründler (3. Januar 2020)

smithie schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, wie der Unterschied der Wasserqualität ist zwischen diesem Gewässer (mit den entsprechenden Maßnahmen: Weißfische raus, Schwimm-Pflanzen Inseln, extra eingezogener Zwischendamm kurz nach dem Einlaufbereich) und den darüber bzw. darunter liegenden Gewässern?



Ich sag mal Nix hat sich groß geändert,weil eben Witterung,Niederschlag,Wärme Entnahme,Eintrag usw etc. mit rein spielen und nicht nur die Entnahme von Weißfischen.

Ausserdem Pinkeln viele Badegäste viel......... ^^


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Nichts, denn die Entnahme des Weißfischs ist nachgewiesenermaßen sinnvoll für die Gewässergüte. "
> 
> Sorry, aber das ist Mumpitz.
> Einzig die Trübung geht etwas zurück, was subjektiv auf eine Verbesserung schließen lässt.
> ...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Januar 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Mit vertärktem Raubfischbesatz hätte man die gleichen Ergebnisse und zugleich eine echte Aufwertung für Angler.



Nein, denn wie schon erwähnt, entzieht ein verstärkter Raubfischbesatz dem Gewässer keine Nährstoffe. Die bleiben im System!
Und wenn man Raubfische besetzt (und nicht bloß den vorhandenen Bestand schützt) führt man eher sogar noch Nährstoffe zu!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Januar 2020)

gründler schrieb:


> Ich sag mal Nix hat sich groß geändert,weil eben Witterung,Niederschlag,Wärme Entnahme,Eintrag usw etc. mit rein spielen und nicht nur die Entnahme von Weißfischen.
> 
> Ausserdem Pinkeln viele Badegäste viel......... ^^



Da ändert sich vermutlich nix, weil das besagte Gewässer ja Teil einer ganzen Weiherkette ist und mitten drin liegt. Da kannste ja rumspielen wie Du willst... Das müsste dann für alle Weiher dieser Gewässerkette durchgezogen werden... Denke ich mal, ohne groß Ahnung zu haben...


----------



## Fruehling (3. Januar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Da ändert sich vermutlich nix, weil das besagte Gewässer ja Teil einer ganzen Weiherkette ist und mitten drin liegt. Da kannste ja rumspielen wie Du willst... Das müsste dann für alle Weiher dieser Gewässerkette durchgezogen werden... Denke ich mal, ohne groß Ahnung zu haben...



Das wird schon so ähnlich sein, Stichwort: Kommunizierende Röhren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Januar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Nein, denn wie schon erwähnt, entzieht ein verstärkter Raubfischbesatz dem Gewässer keine Nährstoffe. Die bleiben im System!


schon wieder Mumpitz.
die Entnahme von Weißfischen entzieht auch keine Nährstoffe.
Im Übrigen wäre es doch wohl besser, die Raubfische reduzieren die Weißfische, davon hätten wir Angler auch was.
Wenn das schon mit der Fischereiabgabe gefördert wird, ist das die bessere und angesagte Methode.
Anderenfalls erhöhen wir mit unserer Kohle die Gewinne der Biogasanlagenbetreiber.


----------



## smithie (3. Januar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Wer ist denn auf so eine glorreiche Idee gekommen? Respekt, dass ihr da 15 Jahre dran geblieben seid...


Die Dame, die auf dem Gebiet "Weißfische entnehmen zur Wasserqualitätsverbesserung" promoviert hat.
Mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen, sonst muss ich mich ärgern ;-)

Deswegen finde ich die Selbstverständlichkeit, mit der hier die Entnahme von Weißfischen als unbedingt positiv auf die Wasserqualität dargestellt wird, befremdlich.
Ich denke, das wissen auch alle hier, dass das 1 Rädchen von sehr vielen ist und derart vom Gewässer und der Situation abhängig.



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> 15 Jahre? Da kann man durchaus Schlüsse ziehen....
> Gibt es diesbezüglich irgendwelches veröffentlichtes Material?


Der Verlauf der für die Beurteilung als Badegewässer notwendigen Kriterien (E.coli, Enterokokken, T, Sichttiefe) wird zumindest jährlich veröffentlicht und der Zustand der letzten 4 Jahre summarisch dargestellt (für die Einstufung nach EU Richtlinie).


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Januar 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> schon wieder Mumpitz.
> die Entnahme von Weißfischen entzieht auch keine Nährstoffe.



Ok, ich denke wir kommen da wohl auf keinen Nenner... Let it be! 

Nachtrag:


----------



## smithie (3. Januar 2020)

gründler schrieb:


> Ich sag mal Nix hat sich groß geändert,weil eben Witterung,Niederschlag,Wärme Entnahme,Eintrag usw etc. mit rein spielen und nicht nur die Entnahme von Weißfischen.
> 
> Ausserdem Pinkeln viele Badegäste viel......... ^^


... sowie die Nutzung der landwirtschaftlichen, drainagierten Flächen rund um den 1. See der Kette... ;-)


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Januar 2020)

smithie schrieb:


> ... sowie die Nutzung der landwirtschaftlichen, drainagierten Flächen rund um den 1. See der Kette... ;-)



Wäre ja auch zuviel des Guten, wenn man erstmal guckt, was für ne Plörre da von oben reinfließt, bevor man Euros reinschmeißt. Aber hey, was wissen wir denn schon


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Januar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Wäre ja auch zuviel des Guten, wenn man erstmal guckt, was für ne Plörre da von oben reinfließt, bevor man Euros reinschmeißt. Aber hey, was wissen wir denn schon


eben, und das sollte auch für die Berliner Gewässer gelten.
Aber es ist ja nicht deren Geld, sondern Anglerkohle.
Im Übrigen fressen adulte Weißfische nur sehr wenig Plankton. 
Es ist die Brut, die sich davon ernährt. Hier ist allerdings richtig, dass sich Weißfischbrut von Zooplankton ernährt.
Für eine bessere Wasserqualität müsste aber das Phytoplankton reduziert werden, weil darin die Nährstoffe gebunden sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Januar 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> eben, und das sollte auch für die Berliner Gewässer gelten.
> Aber es ist ja nicht deren Geld, sondern Anglerkohle.
> Im Übrigen fressen adulte Weißfische nur sehr wenig Plankton.
> Es ist die Brut, die sich davon ernährt. Hier ist allerdings richtig, dass sich Weißfischbrut von Zooplankton ernährt.
> Für eine bessere Wasserqualität müsste aber das Phytoplankton reduziert werden, weil darin die Nährstoffe gebunden sind.


Die Nahrungskette ist schon Phytoplankton -Zooplankton - Friedfisch
Für die Verbesserung muss  der  Nährstoffgehalt reduziert werden und das passiert durch die Entnahme von Biomasse.

Ein anderer guter Ansatz wäre Pflanzenmaht im Herbst,  aber da ist die Energiedichte viel geringer, es wird viel Wasser bewegt.


----------



## feko (3. Januar 2020)

Zb in dem man für ein intaktes Ökosystem kämpft. 
Soweit es möglich ist.
dh struktur schaffen damit wieder ein Gleichgewicht vorhanden ist.
Eine alle Schaltjahre stattfindende massentötung aus hegerischen gründen halte ich persönlich nicht für zielführend.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Januar 2020)

feko schrieb:


> Zb in dem man für ein intaktes Ökosystem kämpft.
> Soweit es möglich ist.
> dh struktur schaffen damit wieder ein Gleichgewicht vorhanden ist.
> Eine alle Schaltjahre stattfindende massentötung aus hegerischen gründen halte ich persönlich nicht für zielführend.


Das kann doch von uns ohnehin keiner beurteilen. Wir kennen weder den ist Zustand im Detail,  noch die Zielvorstellungen,  wo soll die Reise hin gehen.

Macht man es, weil man die Hoffnung hat das es einfach besser wird, oder gibt es Anlass,  das durch eine stärkere Erwärmung des Wassers zu einem kippen des Gewässers kommt?  Es also fitter zu machen, für die Herausforderungen der Zukunft.


----------



## Wallersen (3. Januar 2020)

Bei diesen Massen an Fisch stellt sich mir die Frage wie man diese überhaupt töten soll ohne dass sie jämmerlich krepieren ?
Gelten Vorschriften wie Abschlagen und Herzstich nur für uns Angler und alle anderen dürfen machen was sie wollen ?
Ich finde solche Praktiken in Zeiten wo sich ein Großteil der Gesellschaft den Tier- und Naturschutz auf die Fahne schreibt mehr als Fragwürdig, den Nutzen solcher Aktionen allerdings noch viel Fragwürdiger. Grade Weißfische werden sich doch spätestens im Folgejahr wieder enorm vermehren wenn das Nahrungsangebot stimmt und an diesem ändert die ganze Aktion mal gar nichts.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (3. Januar 2020)

@Wallersen 
Genau, so ist es!

Übrigens habe ich gerade gemerkt das ich das Licht angelassen hatte und habe jetzt ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich damit unabsichtlich zwei Rotaugen und ein kleines Barschlein verstromt habe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Januar 2020)

Wallersen schrieb:


> Bei diesen Massen an Fisch stellt sich mir die Frage wie man diese überhaupt töten soll ohne dass sie jämmerlich krepieren ?
> Gelten Vorschriften wie Abschlagen und Herzstich nur für uns Angler und alle anderen dürfen machen was sie wollen ?
> Ich finde solche Praktiken in Zeiten wo sich ein Großteil der Gesellschaft den Tier- und Naturschutz auf die Fahne schreibt mehr als Fragwürdig, den Nutzen solcher Aktionen allerdings noch viel Fragwürdiger. Grade Weißfische werden sich doch spätestens im Folgejahr wieder enorm vermehren wenn das Nahrungsangebot stimmt und an diesem ändert die ganze Aktion mal gar nichts.


Hilfe, wer nicht dabei irgendwie nur noch Tofu-Tiere in den Auslagen der Supermärkte vorfinden möchte, sollte diesen Gedanken nochmal überdenken. In keiner beruflichen Fischerei dürfte den Ansprüchen genüge getan werden.

Irgendwo haben einige peta Freunde gerade feuchte Träume. .......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (3. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Hilfe, wer nicht abei irgendwie nur noch Tofu-Tiere in den Auslagen der Supermärkte vorfinden möchte sollte diesen Gedanken nochmal überdenken. In keiner beruflichen Fischerei dürfte den Ansprüchen genüber getan werden.
> 
> Irgendwo haben einige peta Freunde gerade feuchte Träume. .......


Also entweder es ist so das die Fische unnötig leiden wenn sie nicht fachmännisch betäubt und getötet werden, oder es ist nicht so. Es kann nur eins von beiden sein und nicht beides; also bei dem Angler würden sie leiden wenn dies nicht geschähe und wenn sie gewerblich gefangen werden (ersticken?) dann leiden sie nicht?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Januar 2020)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Also entweder es ist so das die Fische unnötig leiden wenn sie nicht fachmännisch betäubt und getötet werden, oder es ist nicht so. Es kann nur eins von beiden sein und nicht beides; also bei dem Angler würden sie leiden wenn dies nicht geschähe und wenn sie gewerblich gefangen werden (ersticken?) dann leiden sie nicht?


Ok, du bist dann ab heute für den waidgerechten Umgang mit Anchovis zuständig. Kannst du mir sagen, was die dann zukünftig kosten?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (3. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ok, du bist dann ab heute für den waidgerechten Umgang mit Anchovis zuständig. Kannst du mir sagen, was die dann zukünftig kosten?


Wie der Marktpreis sich dann entwickelt würde man dann sehen. Auf jeden Fall würde sich die Angebotsmenge erstmal verknappen und der Preis steigen. Es hängt auch von der technischen Umsetzung (Betäubung und Tötung von großer Mengen an Fischen) ab. Die Menschheit ist in der Lage Wasserstoffbomben zu bauen bei denen eine Atombombe nur der Zünder ist (20MT), oder Menschen zum Mond zu fliegen. Deshalb bin ich auch sicher das technische Methoden für die Massenhafte Betäubung/Tötung für die gesamte gewerbliche Fischerei entwickelt und produziert werden könnten. Man muss es nur wollen, bzw. der Gesetzgeber sollte das vorschreiben.


----------



## Wallersen (3. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Hilfe, wer nicht dabei irgendwie nur noch Tofu-Tiere in den Auslagen der Supermärkte vorfinden möchte, sollte diesen Gedanken nochmal überdenken. In keiner beruflichen Fischerei dürfte den Ansprüchen genüge getan werden.





Testudo schrieb:


> Ok, du bist dann ab heute für den waidgerechten Umgang mit Anchovis zuständig. Kannst du mir sagen, was die dann zukünftig kosten?



Ein Grund mehr seine Fische zum Essen selber zu fangen.

Die Vorschriften für industrielles Töten von Fischen in Deutschland sind mir leider nicht bekannt, für Warmblüter gibt es da aber allerhand Vorschriften und trotzdem ist das Schweinefleisch im Supermarkt noch spott billig. 
Was in anderen Ländern gängige Praxis ist sei mal da hin gestellt, hier geht es aber offensichtlich um einen Vorfall in der BRD, da ist doch sicher alles irgend wie geregelt.
Vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand mit dem Thema aus und kann hier Licht ins Dunkel bringen.

Ich werde den Eindruck nicht los dass hier mal wieder ganz unverfroren mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Bei einzelnen Individuen muss der Angler drauf achten bloß fachlich korrekt vorzugehen um keine Anzeige zu riskieren, im großen Stil spiel es dann aber keine Rolle mehr ?
Frei nach dem Motto: Töte einen und du bist ein Mörder, töte Zehntausend und du bist ein Held ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Januar 2020)

Wallersen schrieb:


> Ich werde den Eindruck nicht los dass hier mal wieder ganz unverfroren mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Bei einzelnen Individuen muss der Angler drauf achten bloß fachlich korrekt vorzugehen um keine Anzeige zu riskieren, im großen Stil spiel es dann aber keine Rolle mehr



Da täuscht dich dein Eindruck nicht. Wenn du auf Hering angelst und lässt die einfach neben dir liegen, ohne abzuschlagen und abzustechen  bekommst du Probleme, wie ich finde durchaus nachvollziehbar.

Als Privatperson bekommst du Ärger, wenn du große Mengen Mäuse mit CO2 töten möchtest, als Schlachthof darfst du mit CO2 narkotisieren.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (3. Januar 2020)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Wie der Marktpreis sich dann entwickelt würde man dann sehen. Auf jeden Fall würde sich die Angebotsmenge erstmal verknappen und der Preis steigen. Es hängt auch von der technischen Umsetzung (Betäubung und Tötung von großer Mengen an Fischen) ab. Die Menschheit ist in der Lage Wasserstoffbomben zu bauen bei denen eine Atombombe nur der Zünder ist (20MT), oder Menschen zum Mond zu fliegen. Deshalb bin ich auch sicher das technische Methoden für die Massenhafte Betäubung/Tötung für die gesamte gewerbliche Fischerei entwickelt und produziert werden könnten. Man muss es nur wollen, bzw. der Gesetzgeber sollte das vorschreiben.


Die Sache ist die, die Methoden dazu gäbe es schon.


----------



## steel0256 (3. Januar 2020)

Raubfische einsetzen !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (3. Januar 2020)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Die Sache ist die, die Methoden dazu gäbe es schon.


Interessant. Weißt Du noch mehr darüber? Wo kann ich das nachlesen?



steel0256 schrieb:


> Raubfische einsetzen !!!!!!!!!!


Oder den Anglern an den von der Fischverstromung betroffenen Gewässern erlauben maßige Raubfische zurückzusetzen, sofern der Angler das will.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Januar 2020)

Dabei müsstet ihr den Raubfischen aber noch das scheißen abgewöhnen,  sonst mindert das nicht den Nährstoffgehalt,  steigert aber den Umsatz(Stoffwechsel).

Die Raubfische  müssten also vermehrt entnommen werden.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Januar 2020)

Schon wieder Raubfischbesatz!!! Das wird hier bald noch der Gassenhauer. Voll gut.


----------



## Fruehling (3. Januar 2020)

steel0256 schrieb:


> Raubfische einsetzen !!!!!!!!!!



Bringt lt. Arlinghaus nichts bis gar nichts.

*


			Besatzfisch - IGB Berlin - Startseite
		

*


----------



## torstenhtr (3. Januar 2020)

@Christian & co. - ihr habt die zugrundeliegende Systematik nicht verstanden.
Stichwort hier ist "Biomanipulation", vgl. Wiki-Artikel https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biomanipulation

Zitat: "Die Biomanipulation versucht, durch Beeinflussung der trophischen Ebenen im Gewässer dieses von einem unerwünschten Zustand (Algenblüten) zu einem erwünschten Zustand (klares Wasser) zu überführen, *ohne dass die Rahmenbedingungen* verändert werden."

Es gibt hierzu mehrere Möglichkeiten; Entnahme von Fischen oder auch Besetzen von Raubfischen, um den Weißfischbestand zu reduzieren. Ziel ist, das Vorkommen von Zooplankton zu erhöhen, da sich Zooplankton von Phytoplankton ernährt, kann eine größere Sichttiefe erreicht werden. Alternativ kann natürlich auch die Nährstoffzufuhr reduziert werden.

Weitere Quellen:




__





						Biomanipulation für NWR
					





					www.waterquality.de
				












						Wie verbessern wir den Zustand unserer Seen?
					

Ein guter ökologischer Zustand von Seen ist ein zentrales Ziel der EU-Wasserrahmenrichtlinie. Durch eine Verminderung der Nährstoffeinträge wird die Gewässergüte von Seen langfristig verbessert. Zusätzliche See-interne Verfahren können die Besserung beschleunigen.




					www.umweltbundesamt.de
				




"Die Idee der Biomanipulation besteht darin, die Nahrungskette auszunutzen, um so den Fraßdruck auf das Phytoplankton zu erhöhen. Dies kann durch die *Entfernung von Friedfischen*, die sich von Zooplankton ernähren, oder durch die *Stärkung des Raubfischbestands* erreicht werden."


----------



## Tomasz (3. Januar 2020)

Viele Boardis scheinen ein profundes Wissen zu haben, wie Berlin und Brandenburg mit dieser Thematik künftig besser umgehen sollten. Als Berliner, der hier wenn auch nur ganz am Rande beruflich damit zu tun hat aber auch als Angler bin ich an diesen Themen durchaus interessiert, aber ich würde mir selbst nicht zutrauen hier sagen zu können wie man diese komplexen Probleme künftig, auf fast 6.000 ha Gewässerfläche alleine in Berlin (dazu kommt eine ähnliche Problematik in Brandenburg mit einer vielfach größeren Wasserfläche), besser angehen sollte. Klar ist, dass die Wasserbetriebe nach und nach große Regenwasserspeicher bauen, damit nicht mit den sommerlichen Sturzregen zusätzlich Nährstoffe in die Gewässer gespült werden, die kurzfristig zum Tod vieler, insbesondere Weißfische führen, aber auch nachhaltig die Gewässer zusätzlich düngen. Solche Ereignisse gibt es mehrfach jährlich im gesamten Stadtgebiet jedoch insbesondere in den Kanälen und Flussgebieten im Innenstadtbereich. Diese Ereignisse nehmen sowohl in der Intensität als auch in ihrer Häufigkeit in den letzten Jahren auf Grund von Klimaveränderungen, aber insbesondere auch auf Grund der zunehmenden Versiegelung der Stadt leider zu.
Was auf ca. 6.000 ha Wasserfläche mit sehr hohem Anglerdruck ein Raubfischbesatz bringen soll und wieviel es dazu überhaupt in den großen Wassersystemen braucht die bis nach Brandenburg und weiter reichen, kann ich selbst nicht einschätzen jedoch vermute ich mal, dass das für ein oder zwei Jahre nur die Anglerherzen höher schlagen lassen würde. Aber dennoch Danke für diesen kurzzeitigen Spaß!
Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit hin und wieder in anderen Fällen mit den hier Verantwortlichen im Fischereiamt und der Abteilung Gewässerunterhaltung bei der Senatsverwaltung für Klima, Verkehr und Klimaschutz (SenUVK), sowie dem Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) und seinem Projekt "Besatzfisch" zu tun gehabt und habe dort in aller Regel sehr kompetente und aufgeschlossene Leute getroffen, die stets Interesse an einer sachlichen Diskussion gezeigt haben. Das meine ich wirklich so und ganz ohne jegliche Ironie. Die Ansprechpartner sind allesamt auf den Webseiten der jeweiligen Institutionen veröffentlicht. Wer sich berufen fühlt hier substanziell etwas beitragen zu können, aber die Links dazu nicht findet kann mir gerne eine PN schicken und ich gebe die ohnehin veröffentlichten Kontakte weiter.

Gruß

Tomasz

PS: Wer nochmal glaubt in diesem Zusammenhang auch die "untätigen" Verbände angehen zu müssen, den würde ich bitten nochmal zurück auf Seite 1 zu gehen und meine Posts dazu zu lesen. Die zahlreichen Hegefischen der Vereine und Verbände sind zwar auch nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, aber sie fördern schließlich auch das Vereinsleben. Ich persönlich habe zwar kein Interesse an diesem Angeln, aber wem es Spaß macht, nur zu.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Januar 2020)

Wenn der Raubfische 6 Kilo Weißfische frisst, und davon 5 kg wieder ausscheidet, stehen die Nährstoffe sofort wieder zur Verfügung. Da kann man das Kilo Zuwachs fast vernachlässigen.


----------



## zandertex (3. Januar 2020)

Es müssten viel mehr Kormorane die Gewässer von (Fried)Fischen aus und aufräumen....weil die kacken nicht ins Wasser,sondern düngen den Waldboden.Schon schließt sich der Kreis!!


----------



## torstenhtr (3. Januar 2020)

Es geht nicht um die Nährstoffe, sondern um Manipulation der Nahrungskette.

Drastisches Beispiel in meiner Gegend ist der Rangsdorfer See, vor einigen Jahren gab es ein großes Fischsterben (-> es gibt Youtube Videos). 
Ca. 1 Jahr nach dem Fischsterben war der See total klar, zuvor weniger als <30cm Sichttiefe - trotz hoher Nährstoffbelastung.
2 Jahre später war der See wieder trüb, weil Weissfische sich vermehrt hatten.

Grundsätzlich kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass Biomanipulation funktioniert (es gibt etliche Studien dazu). Die Frage ist eher die Notwendigkeit, wer profitiert davon - vor allem wer zahlt dafür (momentan die Angler!).


----------



## Fruehling (3. Januar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Es müssten viel mehr Kormorane die Gewässer von (Fried)Fischen aus und aufräumen.......



Und wer bringt denen das bei?


----------



## zandertex (3. Januar 2020)

Muss denen keiner beibringen,die kacken den gewässenahen Waldboden sowas von weiß,das alles nach Fisch duftet wie man es noch nicht gekannt hat.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Januar 2020)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Nährstoffe, sondern um Manipulation der Nahrungskette.


Es geht genau nur um den Nährstoffgehalt. Das ganze ist doch kein Selbstzweck,  nur weil die Gewässer dann schön aussehen. 
Durch die Entnahme der Weißfische erfolgt der Entzug der Nährstoffe an dem Punkt,  wo die günstigste Konzentration stattgefunden hat.


----------



## Fruehling (3. Januar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Muss denen keiner beibringen,die kacken den gewässenahen Waldboden sowas von weiß,das alles nach Fisch duftet wie man es noch nicht gekannt hat.



Ach was! 

Wer bringt ihnen bei, daß sie genau dort fressen sollen, wo zuviel Weißfisch im Wasser ist?


----------



## torstenhtr (3. Januar 2020)

Doch, um das markierte geht es (für die Badegäste).



Testudo schrieb:


> Es geht genau nur um den Nährstoffgehalt. Das ganze ist doch kein Selbstzweck,  *nur weil die Gewässer dann schön aussehen*.


----------



## Fruehling (3. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Es geht genau nur um den Nährstoffgehalt. Das ganze ist doch kein Selbstzweck,  nur weil die Gewässer dann schön aussehen.
> Durch die Entnahme der Weißfische erfolgt der Entzug der Nährstoffe an dem Punkt,  wo die günstigste Konzentration stattgefunden hat.



Ich weiß, was torstenhtr meint, Frank. Anstatt Nährstoffgehalt wäre Biomasse richtiger, nur geht es in dem Fall nicht um Nährstoffe oder Biomasse, sondern um eine Reduzierung des Freßdrucks auf das Zooplankton, glaube ich.
Weniger Freßfeinde (Weißfische) bedeutet dann wiederum eine Zunahme des Zooplanktons, das das Phytoplankton und die Makrophyten dezimiert.
Aber selbst das Umweltbundesamt hält das nur für eine flankierende Maßnahme und präferiert eher die Reduzierung von Phosphoreinträgen bzw. deren Ausfällung durch Al-, Ca- und oder Fe-Verbindungen.

Raubfischbesatz ist für mich nicht schlüssig, denn dessen Hinerlassenschaften düngen ebenfalls das Gewässer - hier würde also wirklich nur der Verursacher getauscht bzw. der Weißfischbestand einer gewässerinternen Entsorgung zugeführt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Januar 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> schon wieder Mumpitz.
> die Entnahme von Weißfischen entzieht auch keine Nährstoffe.



Es geht um den Abbau von Biomasse. Dazu kommt es ausschließlich bei Entnahme und nicht, wenn ein Tier ein anderes frisst. Dabei wandelt sich die Biomasse nur um. Christian hat völlig Recht. Das lernt übrigens jeder Gewässerwart in den betreffenden Schulungen.


----------



## torstenhtr (3. Januar 2020)

Bei konstantem Nährstoffkreislauf hast du in diesem Fall eine Reduktion des Fraßdrucks auf Zooplankton. Kann ich mir schon vorstellen.
Dazu gibt es etliche Paper, ich kann mal schauen, ob ich ein Beispiel finde.

Die Frage ist eher, wer genau von dem klareren Wasser profitiert. Für Angler ist das nicht zwangsläufig ein Vorteil. Gerade trübe, eutrophe Gewässer können sehr produktiv sein (das lieben doch Zanderangler).



Fruehling schrieb:


> Raubfischbesatz ist für mich nicht schlüssig, denn dessen Hinerlassenschaften düngen ebenfalls das Gewässer - hier würde also wirklich nur der Verursacher getauscht bzw. der Weißfischbestand einer gewässerinternen Entsorgung zugeführt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Januar 2020)

Wenn du unter die Verbesserung  der Wasserqualität einzig an der Sichttiefe zu beurteilen ist doch Unfug.  Und die bakteriologische Belastung durfte sich ohne eine Änderung der Kanalisation, die bei Starkregen auch immer wieder Fäkalien in die Gewässer einträgt nicht nachhaltig verbessern lassen.


----------



## Fruehling (3. Januar 2020)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> ...Die Frage ist eher, wer genau von dem klareren Wasser profitiert. Für Angler ist das nicht zwangsläufig ein Vorteil. Gerade trübe, eutrophe Gewässer können sehr produktiv sein (das lieben doch Zanderangler).



Zander sind für mich sowieso nur Hechtfutter... 

Bei den betroffenen Gewässern scheint es sich wirklich um ein krasses Mißverhältnis von äußerem Nährstoffeintrag und "gesunder" Biomasse zu handeln, was eine Eigendynamik entwickelt hat, der man nun versucht durch Entnahme an geeigneter Stelle beizukommen.

Am Bodensee ist seit geraumer Zeit das exakte Gegenteil zu beobachten! Drastische Reduzierung des äußeren Nährstoffeintrags mit allseits bekannten Folgen.


----------



## torstenhtr (3. Januar 2020)

Das ist absolut richtig, aber eine Zielsetzung der Biomanipulation.

Ich persönlich würde bezweifeln, dass Berliner Gewässer tatsächlich überall so stark belastet sind. Die meisten Gewässer sind deutlich klarer geworden. Dafür spricht auch der Nitratbericht der Bundesregierung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Januar 2020)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher, wer genau von dem klareren Wasser profitiert. Für Angler ist das nicht zwangsläufig ein Vorteil. Gerade trübe, eutrophe Gewässer können sehr produktiv sein (das lieben doch Zanderangler).


Es ist immer die selbe Frage,  was ist gut.

Hauptsache viel, egal was, oder etwas weniger, aber dafür eine höhere Qualität. 

Ich bevorzuge die bessere Qualität.

Und das Zander trüber Gewässer bevorzugen ist doch kein Grund aus jedem schönen Hecht und Schleiengewässer eine trübe Brühe zu machen.


----------



## Fruehling (3. Januar 2020)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> ...Ich persönlich würde bezweifeln, dass Berliner Gewässer tatsächlich überall so stark belastet sind. Die meisten Gewässer sind deutlich klarer geworden. Dafür spricht auch der Nitratbericht der Bundesregierung.



Die Situation wird eine schlüssige Ursache haben, denn der Liebe Gott würfelt nicht... 

Müssen es denn zwingend Nitrate sein, die übermäßig düngen? Inwieweit spielt vielleicht wirklich der Klimawandel bzw. die höheren Jahresdurchschnittstemperaturen eine Rolle? Klares Wasser wäre per se gut für Hecht, Rapfen, Barsch und Wels - alles keine Weißfischfreunde und trotzdem ist der Weißfischbestand unverhältnismäßig stark gewachsen.

Es bleibt spannend, behaupte ich mal.


----------



## torstenhtr (3. Januar 2020)

Bspw. fand ich die Havel in Berlin schon sehr klar. Ich meine laut kleine Anfrage hat der Senat auch eingeräumt, dass Maßnahmen geprüft werden müssen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Januar 2020)

Ich wäre für einen Besatz von Raubfischen.


----------



## Fruehling (3. Januar 2020)




----------



## torstenhtr (3. Januar 2020)

Im Prinzip werden entsprechende Aspekte auch in der kleinen Anfrage ausgeführt:



			https://kleineanfragen.de/berlin/18/17688-weissfischbefischung-unnoetige-tiertoetung.txt
		


"
Frage 2 c:  

Warum werden Raubfische nicht geschont, um so auf natürlichem Wege den Weißfischbestand zu 
reduzieren? 

Antwort zu 2 c: 

Nach der Berliner Fischereigesetzgebung werden Raubfische besonders geschont. Es gibt 
Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten, zeitliche Einschränkungen zur Verwendung von 
Raubfischangeln und Einschränkungen bei den maximalen Entnahmemengen pro 
Fangtag. Des Weiteren werden vom Fischereiamt jährlich Hechte künstlich erbrütet, um 
insbesondere in Gewässer mit hohem Weißfischanteil das Verhältnis zwischen Räuberund
 Beutefischen durch Besatzmaßnahmen zu verbessern. In den 
Gewässerentwicklungskonzepten sind die Schaffung von Habitaten für typische 
Flussfischarten und Raubfische sowie die Schaffung der Durchgängigkeit Bestandteil der 
geplanten Maßnahmen. Trotzdem ist eine Reduzierung der durch die Eutrophierung 
hervorgerufenen erhöhten Weißfischbestände allein durch Raubfische oder fischfressende 
Wasservögel noch nicht in allen Seen ausreichend. 
"


----------



## Fruehling (3. Januar 2020)

Offensichtlich wird auch hier lieber an den Wirkungen rumgedoktert, anstatt die Ursachen der Eutrophierung (die ja sogar genannt wird!) beim Schopf zu packen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (4. Januar 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es geht hier um Hegemaßnahmen an Gewässern mit massivem Weißfischbestand. An der Fränkischen Seenplatte läuft das teils mittels Schleppnetz, teil mittels Reusen. Das sind ganz offiziell koordinierte Maßnahmen,, unter Einbeziehung des Wasserwirtschaftsamtes. Die Gründe für dieses Handeln kann man hier nachlesen: https://www.wwa-an.bayern.de/service/presse/doc/20160413_abfischen_fruehjahr2016.pdf
> 
> Auch dieses Jahr sind wieder massive Abfischen an der Fränkischen Seenplatte geplant. Es geht da um hunderte Tonnen Fisch, die raus sollen.



In dem Bericht steht, dass die gefangenen Fische entweder über die Gastronomie verwertet oder als Besatzfisch abgegeben wird. Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine vernünftige Verwertung und vollkommen ok.

Fische zu fangen und zu vernichten oder zu Biogas oder zu Dünger zu verarbeiten finde ich ethisch nicht ok.  Mit etwas mehr Aufwand beim Fang und etwas mehr Werbung für die Fischabgabe könnte man leicht Abnehmer finden. Selbst wenn es nach Osteuropa geht, wo auch kleine Weißfische gesalzen und getrocknet gerne gegessen werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Januar 2020)

Merkt ihr eigentlich, was man euch für einen Bären aufbindet?

Übertragen auf alle überdüngten Gewässer bedeutet das: <<< >>>> alle Fische raus, dann ist die Wasserqualität wieder ok.
Und kippt doch mal ein Gewässer, merkt es ja keiner. Weiter Gülle und Klärschlamm verklappen und Kunstdünger am besten gleich ins Gewässer, dass ist gut für die Biomasse, die man dann für die Biogasanlage gut verarbeiten kann. Frei nach dem Motto: "ich hab gedüngt, also darf ich auch ernten" . Es ist dann auch gar nicht mehr notwendig alte Kläranlagen auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen, es reicht ja, die bösen Fische rauszufangen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Januar 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> In dem Bericht steht, dass die gefangenen Fische entweder über die Gastronomie verwertet oder als Besatzfisch abgegeben wird. Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine vernünftige Verwertung und vollkommen ok.
> 
> Fische zu fangen und zu vernichten oder zu Biogas oder zu Dünger zu verarbeiten finde ich ethisch nicht ok.  Mit etwas mehr Aufwand beim Fang und etwas mehr Werbung für die Fischabgabe könnte man leicht Abnehmer finden. Selbst wenn es nach Osteuropa geht, wo auch kleine Weißfische gesalzen und getrocknet gerne gegessen werden.



auch in Deutschland gibt es Gegenden , wo es Tradition ist, Weißfische zu essen (auch in der Gastronomie)
fahrt mal an die Mittelmosel, in jedem 3ten Lokal wird Moselfisch angeboten, das sind frittierte Rotaugen.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> In dem Bericht steht, dass die gefangenen Fische entweder* über die Gastronomie *verwertet oder als Besatzfisch abgegeben wird.



Meines Wissens wurde zwar mal versucht, einen Teil der Fische aus dem Altmühlsee über die Gastronomie zu vermarkten, das scheint aber nicht wirklich geklappt zu haben.  Wundert mich auch nicht, wenn es z.B. nur einmal im Jahr Nachschub gibt.  Aber dass die Fische Kormoranschäden in anderen Gewässern ausgleichen sollen, halte ich eh für sinnvoller.

Der Altmühlsee ist ein flacher, eutropher Stausee ohne größere Hindernisse und lässt sich gut mit dem Zugnetz befischen.
Der Nährstoffeintrag erfolgt über unterschiedliche Wege , u.a. über Landwirtschaftliche Flächen, Kläranlagen und ggf. auch über Mengen an Wasservögeln inkl. Kormorankolonie. 

Da sich der flache See im Sommer stark aufheizt, steigt natürlich mit dem Fischbestand auch  die Gefahr, dass er mal "kippt".
Den Tourismusbetrieben macht aber mehr die Blaualgenplage Sorgen, denn eigentlich ist der See auch als Badegewässer ausgewiesen.

Die Weißfischabfischung ist ein Baustein um die Wasserqualität im Rahmen zu halten. 
Zur Abfischung wird seit ca. 17 Jahren ein Berufsfischer aus Norddeutschland engagiert. Raubfische sollen aussortiert und in den See zurückgesetzt werden.

In den letzten Jahren sind die Weißfischfänge massiv rückläufig, nur noch 5 Tonnen pro Jahr, statt wie früher  30-40t .
Allerdings fangen die Angler m.W. auch deutlich weniger Zander.  Keine Ahnung, ob da ein kausaler Zusammenhang besteht.

Badeverbote wegen Blaualgenalarm gab es 2019 trotzdem wieder.  Also scheint man an den anderen Stellschrauben noch nicht genügend gedreht zu haben.

Der kleine Brombachsee wird über den Altmühlsee gespeist, ist aber deutlich tiefer.  Wegen der Bodenstruktur und z.T. größerer Hindernisse werden dort keine Zugnetze eingesetzt.  Die Abfischergebnisse sind entsprechend geringer.

Auch hier gab es 2019 Blaualgenalarm.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Januar 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Merkt ihr eigentlich, was man euch für einen Bären aufbindet?
> 
> Übertragen auf alle überdüngten Gewässer bedeutet das: <<< >>>> alle Fische raus, dann ist die Wasserqualität wieder ok.
> Und kippt doch mal ein Gewässer, merkt es ja keiner. Weiter Gülle und Klärschlamm verklappen und Kunstdünger am besten gleich ins Gewässer, dass ist gut für die Biomasse, die man dann für die Biogasanlage gut verarbeiten kann. Frei nach dem Motto: "ich hab gedüngt, also darf ich auch ernten" . Es ist dann auch gar nicht mehr notwendig alte Kläranlagen auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen, es reicht ja, die bösen Fische rauszufangen.


Es tut mir leid, aber du schreibst hier Unsinn.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Januar 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Merkt ihr eigentlich, was man euch für einen Bären aufbindet?
> 
> Übertragen auf alle überdüngten Gewässer bedeutet das: <<< >>>> alle Fische raus, dann ist die Wasserqualität wieder ok.
> Und kippt doch mal ein Gewässer, merkt es ja keiner. Weiter Gülle und Klärschlamm verklappen und Kunstdünger am besten gleich ins Gewässer, dass ist gut für die Biomasse, die man dann für die Biogasanlage gut verarbeiten kann. Frei nach dem Motto: "ich hab gedüngt, also darf ich auch ernten" . Es ist dann auch gar nicht mehr notwendig alte Kläranlagen auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen, es reicht ja, die bösen Fische rauszufangen.



Du vermischt hier zwei Sachen. Das eine ist die notwendige Regulierung der Biomasse in geschlossenen Gewässersystemen, die von sich aus diese Regulierung nicht hinbekommen. Das andere ist die Regulierung des Nährstoffeintrags, der natürlich einen Einfluss auf die Entwicklung der Biomasse hat. Man muss in solchen Gewässern beides tun, in der Hand hat der Bewirtschafter das Erste.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. Januar 2020)

wir in unserem verein haben zum glück Abnehmer die sich freuen fische zu bekommen.ich bin auch gegen verbrennen das kann alles verarbeitet werden notfalls zu pellets für lachse.....


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2020)

Ich finde es generell ethisch bedenklich, wenn wir Nahrungsmittel zu Brennstoffen machen, egal jetzt ob Weizen, Mais, oder eben Fische.
Aber im Ökowahn-Deutschland scheint dies kein alles Problem zu sein, denn der Zweck heiligt ja die Mittel!
Fast noch schlimmer macht es die Tatsache, dass es laufend zu Zwischenfällen kommt, wo irgendwelche "Güllekraftwerke" überlaufen, oder durch sonstige Betriebsstörungen  für die Vernichtung von Gewässern sorgen.

Auch das die Angler, wie schon jemand anmerkte, gleich mehrfach zahlen ist nicht rechtens.
Man klaut ihnen die Fische, welche durch Besatz, Fischereiabgabe, Pacht finanziert wurden, den erhöhten Strompreis sowie die CO2 Abgabe, dürfen dann noch mal gelöhnt  werden.

Jürgen


----------



## torstenhtr (4. Januar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde es generell ethisch bedenklich, wenn wir Nahrungsmittel zu Brennstoffen machen, egal jetzt ob Weizen, Mais, oder eben Fische.
> Aber im Ökowahn-Deutschland scheint dies kein alles Problem zu sein, denn der Zweck heiligt ja die Mittel!



Ich denke das wird von euch etwas durcheinander gebracht. Der vom Senat argumentierte "vernünftige Grund" gemäß TSchG ist die Hege und nicht Energiegewinnung.
Gezielter Fang von Fischen als Brennstoff würde mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit von den Gerichten als Verstoß gegen das TSchG angesehen.

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es aber sicherlich bessere Verwertungsmöglichkeiten. Es gab aber auch hier in Berlin/Brandenburg mehrere Fischsterben - solche Fischkadaver wird man vermutl. kaum anders verwerten können. Ich kann mich an die Massen von toten Silberkarpfen erinnern! 






> Auch das die Angler, wie auch schon jemand anmerkte, gleich mehrfach zahlen.
> Man klaut ihnen die Fische, welche durch Besatz, Fischereiabgabe, Pacht finanziert wurden, den erhöhten Strompreis sowie die CO2 Abgabe dürfen dann noch mal gelöhnt  werden.



Sehe ich so, Verbesserung der Wasserqualität ist eine Sache die die Öffentlichkeit aus Steuergeldern bezahlen müsste - aktuell werden Angler abgezogen.


----------



## Tomasz (4. Januar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...Auch das die Angler, wie schon jemand anmerkte, gleich mehrfach zahlen, ist nicht rechtens.
> Man klaut ihnen die Fische, welche durch Besatz, Fischereiabgabe, Pacht finanziert wurden, den erhöhten Strompreis sowie die CO2 Abgabe, dürfen dann noch mal gelöhnt  werden.
> 
> Jürgen



Woher stammt deine Information, dass in den Berliner Gewässern Weißfische besetzt werden? Als Angler in Berlin und Brandenburg kenne ich viele Vereine die mit ihren zahlreichen Hegeangeln mit dafür sorgen, dass der hohe Weißfischbestand reduziert wird.

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## rippi (4. Januar 2020)

Gibt es in Berlin und Brandenburg wirklich so hohe Weißfischbestände? Bisse im Minutentakt?


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Woher stammt deine Information, dass in den Berliner Gewässern Weißfische besetzt werden?



Ich habe schlichtweg darüber keine Infos!
Bei uns werden jedenfalls inzwischen auch Weißfische besetzt, weil Waller und Kormoran die Bestände plündern.
Es wird Biomasse entnommen (Berlin/Brandenburg), ist es es dabei nicht egal, ob nun die Raubfische entnommen werden, oder ob die Futtergrundlage der Selbigen entnommen wird?
Oder glaubst du vielleicht ernsthaft, dass die mit ihren Zugnetzen um die Raubfische herum abfischen und diese dabei auslassen?
Oder der beauftragte Berufsfischer etwa die zehn Zander die er eventuell im Zugnetz vorfindet, wieder zurück setzt?
Zumindest Raubfischbesatz wird auch in Berliner Gewässern Geld kosten, oder wird etwa gar nix dort besetzt?

Jürgen


----------



## torstenhtr (4. Januar 2020)

Er schreibt doch allgemein Besatz. Es geht ja nicht um die Hegeangeln, sondern die Befischung und Entsorgung der Fische durch die Berufsfischer. In Brandenburg zahlen die Angler dafür sogar noch mehr.



Tomasz schrieb:


> Woher stammt deine Information, dass in den Berliner Gewässern Weißfische besetzt werden? Als Angler in Berlin und Brandenburg kenne ich viele Vereine die mit ihren zahlreichen Hegeangeln mit dafür sorgen, dass der hohe Weißfischbestand reduziert wird.


----------



## Tomasz (4. Januar 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Gibt es in Berlin und Brandenburg wirklich so hohe Weißfischbestände? Bisse im Minutentakt?



Ja, hier ein Beispiel von einem Verein an der Dahmeseenkette (reicht bis Berlin):





						Freie Angler Köriser Hafen 1927 e.V.
					






					www.freieangler.de
				



Geangelt wird über 3 Stunden mit zwei Stippen vom Boot. Gefangen werden in erster Linie Bleie/Brachsen. Für den Sieg braucht es i.d.R. 18 kg. Beim ersten Hegefischen hatte der Sieger 26 kg Fisch. Die Fische haben selten mehr als 300 g. Das ist dann tatsächlich angeln im Minutentakt. Meines Wissens sind dort keine Profis am Werk, die an weiterführenden „Wettbewerben“ teilnehmen. 
Soweit ich weiß, nimmt der Verein gerne neue Mitglieder auf. 

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## torstenhtr (4. Januar 2020)

In Köris hatten wir als Verein Boote, ja da kann ich mir es noch ganz gut vorstellen (dort ist der See auch trübe). Ansonsten eher "nein" - ich habe den Eindruck in vielen Gewässern gehts bergab. Z.T. wurden Hegeangeln gewonnen mit einer Plötze.


----------



## Tomasz (4. Januar 2020)

Hier nochmal das Beispiel von einem anderen Verein, direkt vor den Toren Berlins und ihrer Begründung warum Hegefischen auf den Weißfischbestand notwendig ist:  https://anglerverein-neuseeland-erkner.de/veranstaltungen/hegefischen/?cn-reloaded=1&cn-reloaded=1

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. Januar 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Gibt es in Berlin und Brandenburg wirklich so hohe Weißfischbestände? Bisse im Minutentakt?


ja in manchen Gewässern schon


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Januar 2020)

@Tomasz,
das ihr Hegefischen ausführt finde ich klasse und lobenswert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Januar 2020)

Wenn es mal zu einem wirklich großen Fischsterben käme, wäre das Gejammer groß, dann käme von denen, die heute jeder Sprotte hinterher trauern als estes die Frage, warum hat man nichts gemacht.

Das die Fiche hier in einer Biogasanlage landen, hat doch einen einfachen Grund. Es gibt keine vernünftige Nachfrage.

Fischer sind ja nicht per se zu doof, um Geld zu verdienen, es ist ihr tägliches Geschäft. 

Und wenn sich der Fisch verkaufen ließe, würden sie das doch tun. 

Warum leben wir eigentlich in einer Zeit, in der nur noch selten, an der eigenen Intelligenz gezweifelt wird, aber jeder andere erstmal als völlig deppert eingestuft? 

Wer nimmt denn hier im Board wirklich so begeistert halbpfündige Güstern, Bleie und 100g schwere Rotaugen mit? Und da frage ich nicht nach den paar Stück, die als Köderfisch im Froster landen.

Ich wüsste nicht, das überhaupt in Deutschland eine Firma Trockenfisch herstellt.

Was hilft es, wenn man das einige tausend Kilometer östlich gerne mal zu einem Vodka nascht?

Was kostet den das Lagern, unter Einhaltung der Kühlkette von im Schnitt etwa 100 to pro Jahr?

Es ist erstaunlich, wie viel Empörung sich hier für einen Fliegenschiss aufbaut und wie tief man den Kopf in den Sand steckt, bei den wirklich wesentlichen Problemen unserer Zeit.


----------



## torstenhtr (4. Januar 2020)

Das macht hier fast jeder Verein in der Gegend. Aber erst später in den 90er Jahren wurde es so umbenannt, zuvor war das Wettangeln.


----------



## torstenhtr (4. Januar 2020)

Hier dazu ein anderer Artikel:









						Zu viele Gräten für den Verbraucher  - Fischer entsorgen gefangene Fische
					

Weißfische wie Bleie und Güster schmecken zwar gut, haben aber viele Gräten. Für sie gibt es heute keine Nachfrage mehr. Die Verbraucher wollen Filet - etwa vom Zander. Die gefangenen Weißfische werden kostspielig in Biogasanlagen entsorgt.




					www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de
				




"Von den 45 Tonnen, die er insgesamt im Jahr fängt, sind 35 Tonnen besagte Weißfische. Die müssen in der Biogasanlage entsorgt werden, was den Familienbetrieb 50.000 bis 60 000 Euro im Jahr koste, sagt Köllnick. Für Weißfische gibt es aber *nur 30 Cent pro Kilo aus der Fischereiabgabe.* Also bleiben die Fischer auf einem Großteil der Entsorgungskosten sitzen. Reinhard Köllnick zieht jetzt die zehn Meter lange, 7.000 Euro teure Reuse an die Oberfläche. Darin zappeln ein kleiner Zander und ein paar Plötzen."


----------



## Fruehling (4. Januar 2020)

@Testudo 
#158 hätte ich sehr gerne mehrmals geliked...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (4. Januar 2020)

Das Glück unserer heimischen Fischarten ist, das sie jetzt uns moderne Menschen mit unseren Biogasablagen und Mülltonnen haben. Die letzten 100.000 Jahre habe sie ja gerade so leidlich überlebt. Ich weiß auch nicht wie die das geschafft haben...


----------



## Fruehling (4. Januar 2020)

Man könnte fast meinen, Du bist ein Zweitnick von jemandem, der lange verschollen schien... 

Frag mal die heimischen Heringe und Dorsche, wie schon seit Generationen mit ihnen umgegangen wird und dann treffen wir uns in der Realität wieder, okay?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (4. Januar 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Man könnte fast meinen, Du bist ein Zweitnick von jemandem, der lange verschollen schien...


Nein, das ist mein erster und einziger Account hier. Ernsthaft!



Fruehling schrieb:


> Frag mal die heimischen Heringe und Dorsche, wie schon seit Generationen mit ihnen umgegangen wird und dann treffen wir uns in der Realität wieder, okay?


Ich bin kein Fischereihistoriker und es geht hier nicht um Dorsche und Heringe. 
Die Frage ist ob es sinnvoll ist hunderte Tonnen von Fisch zu entsorgen, weil manche Gewässer überdüngt sind, oder ob man vielleicht lieber etwas nachhaltigeres tun möchte.


----------



## Fruehling (4. Januar 2020)

Stimmt, es geht um heimische Fischarten - als ob das überhaupt eine Rolle spielen würde! Unterm Strich geht es um den Umgang mit Wirbeltieren und darum, wer dieses unbestrittene Tierleid (mal wieder) verursacht und auch darum, wie damit umgegangen wird.

Und es geht immer wieder um Heuchelei - siehe hierzu auch den Beitrag #158 von Testudo!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (4. Januar 2020)

@Fruehling
Findest Du das wenn wie im Beitrag 159 zitiert steht, von 45 Tonnen angelandeten Fisch 35 Tonnen entsorgt werden, das dies dann ein sinnvolles und ethische Geschäftsmodell ist?


----------



## Fruehling (4. Januar 2020)

Pecunia non olet! Oder auch "Geld stinkt nicht" - soll heißen, im konkreten Fall scheint es alternativlos, weshalb Ethik und Moral hinten anstehen.

Betrachtet man den Hunger auf der Welt, die Massentierhaltung, die Lebensmittelspekulationen oder auch die Altersarmut - aber wir driften ab...


----------



## torstenhtr (4. Januar 2020)

Ich finde es erstaunlich, dass #159 überhaupt ein Geschäftsmodell ist. Der Fischer lässt den überwiegenden Teil des Fangs vernichten, das wird von den Anglern zum größten Teil finanziert und darüberhinaus muss er selbst auch noch draufzahlen - sehr kurios. Machen das alle Binnenfischer so?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Januar 2020)

Was ist daran kurios, wenn man darüber überein gekommen ist, das es für das Gleichgewicht der Gewässer vorteilhaft ist?

Mir als Angler ist es wichtig und ich profitiere davon, und ich verwerte auch lieber Zander, Barsch und Dorsch, als das ich den hier reichlich und großen Weißfischen nachstelle. Selbst die früher immer wieder gern mal zubereiteten Rotaugen, gebraten sauer eingelegt kommen kaum noch auf den Tisch, allein deshalb, weil man da auch lieber den Hering verwendet.

Und es ist ja auch nicht unbedingt ein Genuss, wenn das Wasser besonders brackig ist. Also dann kann mir Fisch gestohlen bleiben.

Angesichts der Diskussion um die sinnvolle Verwertung geangelten Fische, angeln ohne Verzehrabsicht, C+R finde ich es besonders fadenscheinig, sich dermaßen mitfühlend über zu Schaden gekommene Fische zu äußern. 

Das man noch drauf  zahlt, weil Strom dennoch Geld kostet, so einen Unfug kann man sich gar nicht ausdenken.  

Manchmal wünscht man sich, da der Mist mal ordentlich vor die Pumpe fährt. Aber auch das würde wohl eher die reflektierten erstummen lassen als die Dampfplauderer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Januar 2020)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> @Fruehling
> Findest Du das wenn wie im Beitrag 159 zitiert steht, von 45 Tonnen angelandeten Fisch 35 Tonnen entsorgt werden, das dies dann ein sinnvolles und ethische Geschäftsmodell ist?


Kennst du den Unterschied, zwischen einem Geschäftsmodel und einem notwendigem Übel?


----------



## Fruehling (4. Januar 2020)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich finde es erstaunlich, dass #159 überhaupt ein Geschäftsmodell ist. Der Fischer lässt den überwiegenden Teil des Fangs vernichten, das wird von den Anglern zum größten Teil finanziert und darüberhinaus muss er selbst auch noch draufzahlen - sehr kurios....



Schreibe oder rufe ihn doch mal an und frage, denn der Mensch macht sich ja öffentlich: http://www.fischerei-aurora.de/#impressum


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (4. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Kennst du den Unterschied, zwischen einem Geschäftsmodel und einem notwendigem Übel?


Nein, aber Du weißt das bestimmt.
Weißt Du was eine Hybris ist? Wäre dies zutreffend wenn man tausende Tonnen Fisch bundesweit entsorgt, weil nur der Mensch ein ökologisches Gleichgewicht (gibt es eh nicht - da gegenseitig abhängige Zyklen) erschaffen kann?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Januar 2020)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Nein, aber Du weißt das bestimmt.
> Weißt Du was eine Hybris ist? Wäre dies zutreffend wenn man tausende Tonnen Fisch bundesweit entsorgt, weil nur der Mensch ein ökologisches Gleichgewicht (gibt es eh nicht - da gegenseitig abhängige Zyklen) erschaffen kann?


Dein Geheule würde man wohl am weitesten hören, wenn alles seinen natürlichen Weg geht und solche Gewässer einfach den nächsten Schritt im Verlandungsprozess gehen. Denn das wäre dass Endergebnis, wenn man zwar immer Nährstoffe künstlich einträgt, aber keine Entnahme erfolgt.

Im Laufe de Prozesses würde auch dich die Erleuchtung ergreifen.

Aber mit Verlaub, es endet nicht gut, wenn man immer auf den letzten wartet. Zumal viele Prozesse nicht einfach reversibel sind.

Wir haben einen stark erhöhten Fischbestand, wir haben ferner einen kontinuierlichen Anstieg der Durchschnittstemperaturen und wiederholt extrem niedrige Wasserstände.

Was davon spricht gegen ein Umkippen eines Gewässers?


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Januar 2020)

Es scheint mir immer noch nicht allen klar zu sein,
dass
1) Hege der Grund der Maßnahme ist
2) Verwertung der Fische tatsächlich stattfindet (faktisch, egal ob die Art dem einen oder anderen gefällt, weil er anderes bevorzugen würde)

Aber nun abgesehen von obigen:

Die Fischereiabgabe hat den Zweck der Bestandsregulierung, diese Bestandsregulierung beinhaltet die Hegebefischungen zur Reduzierung der Weißfischbestände.
Diese Hege können wohl Hobby-Angler nicht aufbringen und Berufsfischer übernehmen dieses.
Wo liegt das Problem?

Die Verwertung der Fische stellt sich dar, dass ein Absatzmarkt für diese Menge fehlt; Methanolgewinnung wird als Verwertung angewandt statt anderer, die  hier namentlich genannt, aber hier bisher ungeprüft oder aber hier nicht weiter dargestellt ob Durchführbarkeit.

Dieser Prozess  wird ja schon seit über 10 Jahren in Berlin durchgeführt, stimmts? Warum stört das keine Angler in Berlin, Zumindest Aufschrei höre ich von Berliner Anglern nicht? Wie stehen diese denn dazu?  Naja einer hat sich ja klar geäußert ....

So ganz unter uns:
Hier wird von einig wenigen versucht, den großen Aufschrei zu provozieren, aber so schwach wie hier das veranstaltet wird, bin ich noch sehr heißer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (4. Januar 2020)

@Testudo 
Ich glaube wir kommen hier nicht weiter. Ich habe deine Argumente gelesen und hoffentlich auch verstanden.
Wir haben offensichtlich einen unterschiedlichen (philosophischen) Ansatz.
Ich bin nicht davon überzeugt das allgemeingesprochen der Mensch an den Symptomen der Gewässerproblematik herumdoktern soll; sondern an der Ursache (künstlicher Nährstoffeintrag). Was die Ursachenabmilderung/-beseitigung  angeht sind wir vermutlich d‘accord.  
Die Fische gab es schon vor uns und es wird sie vermutlich auch nach uns Menschen noch geben. Die Ökosysteme sind über die Millionen von Jahren stabiler (Leben erhaltend) geblieben als die Hybris mancher Menschen denkt.
Es war für mich trotzdem interessant deine (und der Anderen) Argumentation zu lesen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Januar 2020)

Mit der Hybris hast du es aber. 
Nur mal so philosophisch, wie klappt das, bei anderen eine Hybris zu vermuten, ohne sich selbst in einer besseren Position zur Beurteilung der Lage zu sehen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (4. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Mit der Hybris hast du es aber.
> Nur mal so philosophisch, wie klappt das, bei anderen eine Hybris zu vermuten, ohne sich selbst in einer besseren Position zur Beurteilung der Lage zu sehen?


So was Paradoxes geht nur mithilfe der eigenen Hybris ;-).


----------



## torstenhtr (4. Januar 2020)

Mich stört weniger die Verwertung, sondern die Finanzierung. Die Angler bezahlen praktisch den Beifang der Berufsfischer. Wenn die Öffentlichkeit Verbesserung der Gewässerqualität wünscht, muss dass aus Steuergeldern finanziert werden. In anderen Bundesländern laufen ja Klagen bzgl. der Fischereiabgabe, wir werden sehen, vielleicht greift irgendjemand den Punkt auf.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Fischereiabgabe hat den Zweck der Bestandsregulierung, diese Bestandsregulierung beinhaltet die Hegebefischungen zur Reduzierung der Weißfischbestände.
> Diese Hege können wohl Hobby-Angler nicht aufbringen und Berufsfischer übernehmen dieses.
> Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## rheinfischer70 (4. Januar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dieser Prozess  wird ja schon seit über 10 Jahren in Berlin durchgeführt, stimmts? Warum stört das keine Angler in Berlin, Zumindest Aufschrei höre ich von Berliner Anglern nicht? Wie stehen diese denn dazu?  Naja einer hat sich ja klar geäußert ....



Hat es eine Befragung der Berliner Angler gegeben oder warum behauptest du das? Hast du jemals einen Aufstand erlebt, der nicht von wenigen organisiert wurde (Anglerdemo oder Verbände), wie z.B. beim Baglimit?

Bin mir sicher, dass die fehlenden Absatzmärkte nur vorgeschoben sind. Es ist einfach nur billiger und bequemer, Fische einfach krepieren zu lassen, anstatt diese schonend zu befischen, zu hältern und als Besatzfische zu verschenken.

Habe zumindest noch keine Werbeanzeigen in den Angelzeitschriften oder große Aufrufe zur Fischabnahme in den Medien, einschließlich des Anglerboard gesehen.
Ebenso wäre es ein leichtes, über die Verbände alle angeschlossenen Angelvereine zu erreichen um dort Abnehmer zu finden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Januar 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Bin mir sicher, dass die fehlenden Absatzmärkte nur vorgeschoben sind. Es ist einfach nur billiger und bequemer, Fische einfach krepieren zu lassen, anstatt diese schonend zu befischen, zu hältern und als Besatzfische zu verschenken.



Warum sollten die auf Ihre Kosten Aufwand betreiben um sie dann zu verschenken?

Großzügigkeit geht mit anderer Leute Geld so leicht von der Hand.

Wir machen in diesem Land, auf dieser Welt, jede Menge  Mist, zu Lasten von Bürgern oder Tieren weil es wirtschaftlicher ist.

Es wäre ja lobenswert, da neue Wege zu suchen.


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Januar 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Bin mir sicher, dass die fehlenden Absatzmärkte nur vorgeschoben sind. Es ist einfach nur billiger und bequemer, Fische einfach krepieren zu lassen, anstatt diese schonend zu befischen, zu hältern und als Besatzfische zu verschenken.



Weißfischbesatz ist genau so wie die Entnahme eine Symptombehandlung. Es ist auch billiger und bequemer, die Fische durchs Land zu fahren, als die Gewässer in Schuss zu bekommen. Moralisch vielleicht weniger fragwürdig, ökologisch umso mehr.


----------



## torstenhtr (5. Januar 2020)

Die Grünen haben sich positioniert und wollen im Zweifel Befischung abschaffen, deswegen vermutl. der aktuelle Presseartikel.


			https://gruene.berlin/sites/gruene.berlin/files/positionspapier_weissfischbefischung_lag_tierschutzpolitk_berlin_191030.pdf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (5. Januar 2020)

Danke @torstenhtr für den interessanten Link! Besonders interessant ist das Positionspapier, weil die Grünen in Berlin die stärkste Partei in den Umfragen sind und aktuell in der Landesregierung sitzten und möglicherweise den nächsten Bürgermeister/in stellen werden. Dadurch besteht die Möglichkeit das dies dann auch umgesetzt wird.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Januar 2020)

eigentlich wollte ich mich zu dem Thema hier nicht mehr äußern. Aber ich mach es dennoch einmal.
Seit Jahrzehnten beschäftige ich mich als Techniker für Landschafts und Gewässerökologie mit solchen und ähnlichen Themen.
Ich habe gelernt und immer so gehandhabt, dass immer die Ursachenforschung an erster Stelle steht. An zweiter steht : Konzepte entwickeln, die Ursachen abstellen.
Niemals käme ein echte/r Fachmann/Frau auf die Idee an den Symptomen rumzudoktern und das dann auch noch als "Heilmittel" darzustellen.
Durch eine Herangehensweise wie hier geschildert, wird letztendlich impliziert, dass die Fische ursächlich für die Überdüngung seien.
Aber die besagten Gewässer sind ja nicht wegen der vielen Fische überdüngt, sondern es gibt wegen der Überdüngung viele Fische. 
Ob die gefangenen Fische in einer Biogasanlage landen oder sonstwie verwertet werden spielt für das ursprüngliche Problem eigentlich keine Rolle,
sondern hat eher etwas mit Ethik und Moral zu tun.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Januar 2020)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Die Grünen haben sich positioniert und wollen im Zweifel Befischung abschaffen, deswegen vermutl. der aktuelle Presseartikel.
> https://gruene.berlin/sites/gruene....schung_lag_tierschutzpolitk_berlin_191030.pdf



Danke für die Aufklärung!
Dann ist der Drops ohnehin schon gelutscht und wir können uns das Dampfplaudern hier sparen.
Denn an den Grünen in Berlin, wie auch im Bund, geht die nächsten Jahre niemand vorbei.

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Januar 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Durch eine Herangehensweise wie hier geschildert, wird letztendlich impliziert, dass die Fische ursächlich für die Überdüngung seien.
> Aber die besagten Gewässer sind ja nicht wegen der vielen Fische überdüngt, sondern es gibt wegen der Überdüngung viele Fische.


Wer soll so dusselig sein, Ursache und Wirkung dermaßen zu verkennen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wer soll so dusselig sein, Ursache und Wirkung dermaßen zu verkennen?



ich behaupte mal: mind. 70% der Bevölkerung


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Januar 2020)

70 % der Bevölkerung wird das Thema gar nicht interessieren, mehr als ein "die armen Fische" würde ich nicht erwarten.

Ansonsten halte ich nichts davon, alles immer schwarz zu malen, nur weil der Rest der Menschheit vermeintlich eh doof ist.

Wenn alle so dumm wären, wie vermutet, hätten sie längst einen der vielen möglichen Abzweige gewählt und sich selbst das Licht ausgepustet.  
Haben Sie aber bisher nicht, scheint aber in Arbeit .


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> *70 % der Bevölkerung wird das Thema gar nicht interessieren, mehr als ein "die armen Fische" würde ich nicht erwarten.*
> 
> Ansonsten halte ich nichts davon, alles immer schwarz zu malen, nur weil der Rest der Menschheit vermeintlich eh doof ist.
> 
> ...



Dieser Satz trifft es wohl am ehesten. Diesen Leuten kann man jeden Bären aufbinden. Hat nichts mit Dummheit im eigentlichen Sinn zu tun.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Januar 2020)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Mich stört weniger die Verwertung, sondern die Finanzierung. Die Angler bezahlen praktisch den Beifang der Berufsfischer. Wenn die Öffentlichkeit Verbesserung der Gewässerqualität wünscht, muss dass aus Steuergeldern finanziert werden. In anderen Bundesländern laufen ja Klagen bzgl. der Fischereiabgabe, wir werden sehen, vielleicht greift irgendjemand den Punkt auf.



Ich unterstelle mir mal selbst zu verstehen, was dein primäres Anliegen ist, was möglicherweise eine Unterstellung dir gegenüber darstellt.  Eine einseitig abgegebene doppelseitige Unterstellung, sozusagen in sich selbst neutrlisierend  Bin mir sicher, dass du dies so verstehen kannst. 

Zunächst aber scheint mir der Weißfischbestand auch ein Problem der Angler zu sein, die diesen reduziert haben wollen, durch mehrmalige Hegefischen pro Jahr auf Weißfische und auch mit Hilfe von Netzfischerei. Hierzu habe ich nun einige Aussagen in Homepages von Berliner Anelvereinen gefunden.
Ebenfalls lassen sich Aussagen finden, dass diese von den Angelvereinen wegen der Wasserqualität erwünscht ist.
Deswegen fällt es MIR schwer zu sagen oder gar zu behaupten, dass diese Hegemaßnahme nicht im Willen der Angler Berlins sei.

Die Maßnahme fällt in den Aufgabenbereich des Fischereibehörde Berlins. Die Fischereiabgabe wird zweckgebunden verwendet.

So und nun zu meiner doppelseitig gerichteten Unterstellung:
Dein immer wieder vorgeschlagener bzw. erhofftes Vorgehen, Angler klagen gegen die Mittelverwendung, ist ein gefährlicher Weg, egal ob erfolgreich oder erfolglos bestritten.
Er nimmt Angler aus einer Gesamtverantwortung heraus, zeigt wenig Verständnis für Gesamtzusammenhänge, globalere Sichtweise in durchaus komplexen Sachzusammenhängen, die gemeinschaftliches, solidarisches Handeln ermöglicht, erwünscht, erfodert.
Dein Gedanke, Thorsten, isoliert Angler und schadet.

Ich habe bei einem Neujahrsempfang mit einem Ministeriellen aus dem zuständigen Bayeischen Ministerium bei einem Gläschen Sekt und später unter Zuhilfenahme eines Geistlichen (Augustiner  ) gesprochen. Es ist ein sehr vernünftiger, verantwortungsbewußter Mann, zudem Entscheidungsträger, mit dem ich bereits letztes Jahr im Rahmen eines Gesetzgebungsverfahren die Sichtweise der Angler diskutiert und letztendlich über ihn erfolgreich eingebracht habe.
Also diesem habe ich gesagt, dass ich gerne einmal bei Gelegenheit die Fischereiabgabe in Bayern nach zweckgebundene Verwendung einsehen würde und ggf. dann geändert haben möchte.
Diese meine Äußerung kam nicht gut an, denn und jetzt siehe bitte meinen ogigen Absatz über deinen "gefährlichen Weg".
Nach längerer Diskussion ist MIR klar:
Recht haben und bekommern kann ganz schön Schaden anrichten, wenn man isoliert sich aus einer komplexen Gesamtheit herausklagt ....


----------



## rheinfischer70 (5. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Warum sollten die auf Ihre Kosten Aufwand betreiben um sie dann zu verschenken?
> 
> Großzügigkeit geht mit anderer Leute Geld so leicht von der Hand.



Weil es sich um Lebewesen handelt und nicht um Brennholz oder Abfall. Solange der Angler fürs Releasen, den lebenden Köderfisch oder Hältern bestraft wird, stimmen die Relationen überhaupt nicht mehr.
Es ist nur eine Willensfrage bei etwas höheren Kosten, die Fische als Besatzfisch oder zum Konsum wirklich sinnvoll zu verwerten.

Kann mir notfalls sogar vorstellen, dass die Oder, die nur wenige Kilometer entfernt liegt, als neuer Lebensraum geeignet ist. Dieser hat einen guten Raubfischbestand und kann beliebige Mengen an Weißfisch vertragen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Januar 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Weil es sich um Lebewesen handelt und nicht um Brennholz oder Abfall. Solange der Angler fürs Releasen, den lebenden Köderfisch oder Hältern bestraft wird, stimmen die Relationen überhaupt nicht mehr.
> Es ist nur eine Willensfrage bei etwas höheren Kosten, die Fische als Besatzfisch oder zum Konsum wirklich sinnvoll zu verwerten.
> 
> Kann mir notfalls sogar vorstellen, dass die Oder, die nur wenige Kilometer entfernt liegt, als neuer Lebensraum geeignet ist. Dieser hat einen guten Raubfischbestand und kann beliebige Mengen an Weißfisch vertragen.



Kann beliebige Mengen an Weißfisch vertragen? Ist das so? Warum sind die dort dann nicht?
Den Umgang mit Lebewesen zu diskutieren wird spannend, wenn wir dann an der Kühltheke ankommen.

Bei deinen Maßstäben dürfte der Veggieday wohl  eher die Regel als die Ausnahme werden.


----------



## harzsalm (5. Januar 2020)

Von den Grünen und vom Nabu wird nie was gesagt,dass die Wasservogelarten die ganzen Gewässer teilweise mit Kot zuschei............Diese sind die wirklichen Verursacher für die Gewässer- verunreinigung.Starke Bejagung auf Wasservogelarten ist hier einfach nötig. Edit by Mod: ich habe mal die eine Anmerkung rausgenommen, weil das übel enden könnte, da es offen einsehbar ist.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Januar 2020)

harzsalm schrieb:


> Von den Grünen und vom Nabu wird nie was gesagt,dass die Wasservogelarten die ganzen Gewässer teilweise mit Kot zuschei............Diese sind die wirklichen Verursacher für die Gewässer- verunreinigung.Starke Bejagung auf Wasservogelarten ist hier einfach nötig. Edit by Mod: ich habe mal die eine Anmerkung rausgenommen, weil das übel enden könnte, da es offen einsehbar ist.


Für stadtnahe Gewässer trifft das oft zu, besonders weil Ließchen Müller kräftig zufüttert. 
Aber eine Bejagung ist dort kaum machbar, weil zu gefährlich.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Januar 2020)

harzsalm schrieb:


> Von den Grünen und vom Nabu wird nie was gesagt,dass die Wasservogelarten die ganzen Gewässer teilweise mit Kot zuschei............Diese sind die wirklichen Verursacher für die Gewässer- verunreinigung.Starke Bejagung auf Wasservogelarten ist hier einfach nötig. Edit by Mod: ich habe mal die eine Anmerkung rausgenommen, weil das übel enden könnte, da es offen einsehbar ist.



Und das endet dann so, weil die Bevölkerung in der Masse einfach dumm ist: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/nuernberg-herr-vogel-und-die-toten-gaense-1.4099050


----------



## torstenhtr (5. Januar 2020)

Sorry, ich muss jetzt gerade an irgendeinen Mafia-Film denken. Nach dem Motto - stell blos nicht so viele Fragen, es könnte gefährlich für dich sein. Gibst du dich mit den Aussagen dieses Herren zufrieden? Übrigens: Es gibt nicht "meinen Weg" - ich habe nur Fakten aus Eigenrecherche dargestellt und meine Meinung geschrieben, den oder einen Weg beschreiten aktuell Lars und Kolja.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Er nimmt Angler aus einer Gesamtverantwortung heraus, zeigt wenig Verständnis für Gesamtzusammenhänge, globalere Sichtweise in durchaus komplexen Sachzusammenhängen, die gemeinschaftliches, solidarisches Handeln ermöglicht, erwünscht, erfodert.
> Dein Gedanke, Thorsten, isoliert Angler und schadet.
> 
> Ich habe bei einem Neujahrsempfang mit einem Ministeriellen aus dem zuständigen Bayeischen Ministerium bei einem Gläschen Sekt und später unter Zuhilfenahme eines Geistlichen (Augustiner  ) gesprochen. Es ist ein sehr vernünftiger, verantwortungsbewußter Mann, zudem Entscheidungsträger, mit dem ich bereits letztes Jahr im Rahmen eines Gesetzgebungsverfahren die Sichtweise der Angler diskutiert und letztendlich über ihn erfolgreich eingebracht habe.
> ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Januar 2020)

Zitat *torstenhtr*
  Also diesem habe ich gesagt, dass ich gerne einmal bei Gelegenheit die Fischereiabgabe in Bayern nach zweckgebundene Verwendung einsehen würde und ggf. dann geändert haben möchte. Diese meine Äußerung kam nicht gut an.

wie kann man aber auch von seinem ganz selbstverständlichem Bürgerrecht Gebrauch machen ts ts ts .

Allein an der Reaktion erkennt man dass da was faul ist.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (5. Januar 2020)

Das Problem ist doch, daß kaum einer mehr das Große und Ganze im Blick hat und nur noch über-emotional reagiert wird.

Das vielbeschworene "ökologische Gleichgewicht" pendelt sich auch nur dadurch ein, daß einzelne Arten ab einer gewissen Populationsdichte massenhaft (jämmerlich) verrecken.
Wir können das allerdings voraussehen und vorher eingreifen.

Ich würde mir auch wünschen, daß die Weißfische anders verwertet werden, aber wenn diese Möglichkeit nicht gegeben ist, darf das kein Grund sein, auf eine sinnvolle(!) Entnahme zu verzichten.
In Fließgewässern zweifel ich auch am Sinn (zumindest was die Wasserqualität angeht, Verbuttung lass ich mal außen vor), aber in stehenden Gewässern ist es eine einfache und effiziente Möglichkeit um bereits vorhandene, überschüssige Nährstoffe zu entnehmen.

Ich habe als Jugendlicher mir der Jagd begonnen und, ohne ins Detail gehen zu wollen, gelernt, daß Verantwortung für den Gesamtbestand heißt, daß man den Finger auch manchmal krumm machen muss, wenn es einem mehr als unangenehm ist.

Wie wäre hier im AB wohl die Reaktion, wenn an einem Flüsschen in der Äschenregion 100 Kormorane geschossen würden, OHNE hinterher auf dem Teller zu landen?!?


----------



## Fruehling (5. Januar 2020)

Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> ...Wie wäre hier im AB wohl die Reaktion, wenn an einem Flüsschen in der Äschenregion 100 Kormorane geschossen würden, OHNE hinterher auf dem Teller zu landen?!?



Sicher ziemlich wütend, da es sich hierbei sogar um Warmblüter gehandelt hätte...


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Januar 2020)

Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch, daß kaum einer mehr das Große und Ganze im Blick hat und nur noch über-emotional reagiert wird.
> 
> Das vielbeschworene "ökologische Gleichgewicht" pendelt sich auch nur dadurch ein, daß einzelne Arten ab einer gewissen Populationsdichte massenhaft (jämmerlich) verrecken.  Bei einem ökologischem Gleichgewicht wird eine solch Populationsdichte gar nicht erreicht, sondern es stellt sich eine ausgewogene Jäger-Beuteverhältnis ein.
> Hier können wir allerdings durch verstärkten Raubfischbesatz unterstützend tätig werden.
> ...


 Die tägliche Doppelmoral in unserem Land.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Januar 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Sicher ziemlich wütend, da es sich hierbei sogar um Warmblüter gehandelt hätte...


hier muss ich Dir doch glatt mal ein Like da lassen


----------



## Fruehling (5. Januar 2020)

Ich schlaf' mal ne Nacht drüber...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (5. Januar 2020)

@Brillendorsch
Wenn Du in ein Zitat reinschreibst kann man Dich leider nur sehr umständlich zitieren und Deine Antworten werden auch leicht übersehen...


Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> aber in stehenden Gewässern ist es eine einfache und effiziente Möglichkeit um bereits vorhandene, überschüssige Nährstoffe zu entnehmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit der Logik macht es also keinen Sinn noch abzubremsen, wenn man weiß, daß man den Auffahrunfall nicht mehr verhindern kann...


Früher oder später verlandet  theoretisch jedes stehende Gewässer.
Nur, daß früher z.B. ein Altwasser zum Niedermoor wurde aber daneben ein neues entstand, den Flüssen diese Möglichkeit aber inzwischen genommen wurde.
Im verlandenden Gewässer verrecken aber alle Fische...

Wenn schneller reproduziert wird als herausgefangen, heißt das nur, daß zu wenig entnommen wird.
Um den Status quo zu halten bestimmt also der Nährstoffeintrag die nötige Entnahmemenge.
Und das läßt sich recht genau berechnen.

Auf den Nährstoffeintrag hat der Gewässerbewirtschafter i.d.R. keinen großen Einfluss.
Durch Nährstoffentnahme durch Abfischen, Mähen und Entnehmen von Wasserpflanzen oder Entschlammung durch Ausbaggern kann der (völlig natürliche) Verlandungsprozess verlangsamt werden.

Die letzteren beiden Maßnahmen richten aber immer erhebliche ökologische Schäden an.
Eine maßvolle Weißfischentnahme ist nach ein, zwei Laichperioden ausgeglichen.
Das einzige was dabei gestört wird ist event. die natürliche Altersstruktur des Bestandes und das ethische Empfinden des oberflächlichen Betrachters.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Januar 2020)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Sorry, ich muss jetzt gerade an irgendeinen Mafia-Film denken. Nach dem Motto - stell blos nicht so viele Fragen, es könnte gefährlich für dich sein. Gibst du dich mit den Aussagen dieses Herren zufrieden? Übrigens: Es gibt nicht "meinen Weg" - ich habe nur Fakten aus Eigenrecherche dargestellt und meine Meinung geschrieben, den oder einen Weg beschreiten aktuell Lars und Kolja.



Hast aber schön die Worte verdrehend interpretiert. Fast eine Gratulation wert.
Aber ich halte dich für intelligent und bin mir sehr sicher, du verstehst den Zusammenhang ohne weiter Erklärung meinerseits.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Januar 2020)

Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Durch Nährstoffentnahme durch Abfischen, Mähen und Entnehmen von Wasserpflanzen oder Entschlammung durch Ausbaggern kann der (völlig natürliche) Verlandungsprozess verlangsamt werden.
> 
> Die letzteren beiden Maßnahmen richten aber immer erhebliche ökologische Schäden an.



Ausbaggerm kann sich seit der EU-seitigen  Verachärfung der Entsorgungsrichtlinien selbst bei ganz normalen Weihern kaum noch jemand leisten. Ist zumindest in Bayern aufgrund natürlicher Quecksilberanreicherungen u.ä. meist als Sondermüll zu behandeln (kam bis vor kurzem alles als wertvoller Mineralboden auf die Äcker).

Aktuelle Hausnummern, die ich kenne: 
1,8 ha Weiher; stark verschlammt: Sanierung 240.000 Euro.
10 ha Weiher; stark verschlammt: Sanierung 1,3 Mio. Euro.

Also bleibt der Schlamm drin. Ich habe selbst so ein Gewässer als Vereinseigentum "am Hals". Da wäre fast mal ein Erwachsener mit 1,90m Größe im abgefischten Weiher zu Schaden gekommen, weil er am Mönch bis zur Brust eingesunken ist. Ausbaggern ist kostentechnisch aber aktuell völlig abwegig.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ausbaggern ist kostentechnisch aber aktuell völlig abwegig.



Für einen Angelverein nicht zu stemmen.

Wenn es aber um Badegäste geht, sieht die Sache oft anders aus.

Da wird dann neben der Weißfischabfischung auch Sediment mit einem Spezialbagger entnommen.

https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayern/saugbagger-am-altmuehlsee-wieder-im-einsatz,REZM8Op


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Januar 2020)

@Nachtschwärmer78  Die besagten Berliner Gewässer sind alle durch Spree und Havel miteinander verbunden, sind also keine reinen Stillgewässer.
Es sind Endmoränenseen und von Verlandung noch einige tausend Jahre entfernt.
Zudem hat sich dort die Wasserqualität in den vergangenen Jahren erheblich gebessert, weil eben richtigerweise die Nährstoffzufuhr reduziert wurde.
https://gruene.berlin/sites/gruene.berlin/files/positionspapier_weissfischbefischung_lag_tierschutzpolitk_berlin_191030.pdf


----------



## Tomasz (6. Januar 2020)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Die Grünen haben sich positioniert und wollen im Zweifel Befischung abschaffen, deswegen vermutl. der aktuelle Presseartikel.
> 
> 
> https://gruene.berlin/sites/gruene.berlin/files/positionspapier_weissfischbefischung_lag_tierschutzpolitk_berlin_191030.pdf




Danke für das Einstellen dieses Positionspapiers.
Wie andere Boardis bereits angemerkt haben, scheint der weitere Weg damit weitestgehend vorbestimmt.
An dieser Stelle finde ich es bemerkenswert, dass sich bei einige Boardis sowohl in der Einschätzung der Situation als auch bei den vorgeschlagenen Maßnahmen wie mit dieser Situation umzugehen sei, durchaus Schnittmengen mit diesem Papier der Grünen ergeben. Auch wenn ich in diesem konkreten Fall wie bereits dargelegt durchaus eine andere Meinung habe, so habe ich auch betont, dass ich hier fachlich auch nicht allzu tief in der Materie stecke. Ich habe auch kein Problem damit, andere Meinungen auszuhalten bzw. anzuerkennen. Es freut mich an dieser Stelle, dass diese Schnittmengen zwischen einigen Boardis und den Grünen zeigen, dass man bei einer sachlichen und fachlich fundierten Herangehensweise durchaus gar nicht so weit voneinander entfernt ist. Ich persönlich sehe auch weder die Grünen noch die Naturschutzverbände grundsätzlich als Feinde von uns Anglern. Gerade der BUND mit seinem Landesvorsitzenden Herr Preuß spielte zum Beispiel in Brandenburg bei dem "Verkauf" von mehr als 150 Gewässern des Bundes an das Land Brandenburg keine unerhebliche Rolle. Ziel dieses Ankaufs durch das Land war, dass Gewässer öffentlich zugänglich bleiben und nicht an Private oder ausschließlich an den Naturschutz meistbietend verkauft werden können.
Wie wir Angler in Berlin künftig mit der Weißfischproblematik umgehen und was das für das Angeln in Berlin bedeutet, wird man erst später sehen. Es kann durchaus sein, dass dann auch die zahlreichen Hegefischen der Vereine abgesagt werden müssen, da die Entnahme von Weißfisch als Grund der Hege damit wegfallen würde. Das könnte aber auch bedeuten, dass wie von einigen Boardis und den Grünen dargestellt, der Raubfischbestand in diesen Gewässern mit einem sehr hohen Angerdruck gestützt werden muss und somit über viele Jahre Raubfische ganzjährig geschont werden könnten. In der Innenstadt mit den eingespundeten Gewässern sehe ich jedenfalls kaum Möglichkeiten zur Renaturierung und zum Anlegen von Laichplätzen für die Räuber. Der Raubfischbestand lässt sich hier, aber auch bei den durch die Berufsfischer bewirtschafteten angrenzenden Seenketten nur durch ein Entnahmeverbot wirklich dauerhaft stützen. Ob das den Weißfischbestand reguliert, kann ich wie gesagt nicht bewerten. Zum Glück können viele Angler auf brandenburger Gewässer ausweichen.
Klar ist aber auch, dass es in Berlin flankierende Maßnahmen braucht, wie den Bau von Zwischenspeichern der Misch- und Regenwasserkanalisation, die technische Aufrüstung der Klärwerke usw.. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (6. Januar 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Nachtschwärmer78  Die besagten Berliner Gewässer sind alle durch Spree und Havel miteinander verbunden, sind also keine reinen Stillgewässer.
> Es sind Endmoränenseen und von Verlandung noch einige tausend Jahre entfernt.
> Zudem hat sich dort die Wasserqualität in den vergangenen Jahren erheblich gebessert, weil eben richtigerweise die Nährstoffzufuhr reduziert wurde.
> https://gruene.berlin/sites/gruene.berlin/files/positionspapier_weissfischbefischung_lag_tierschutzpolitk_berlin_191030.pdf



Die Seenketten von Spree, Dahme und Havel liegen im Urstromtal. Endmoränen sind i.d.R. Hochlagen und im Brandenburger Raum durch die mehrfache Überprägung zudem oft gestaucht. Damit würde auch Deine Begründung viel besser passen, da die Gewässer in den Hügellanschaften der Endmoräne vielfach abflusslos sind und daher eher zur Verlandung neigen als die Gewässersysteme im Urstromtal, die in den meisten Fällen über ein weitreichendes Abflussystem bis zum Meer verfügen und i.d.R. nur bei Altarmen zur Verlandung neigen. Diese Altarme gibt es jedoch in Berlin tatsächlich kaum, da durch Menschenhand reguliert.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Januar 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Danke für das Einstellen dieses Positionspapiers.
> Wie andere Boardis bereits angemerkt haben, scheint der weitere Weg damit weitestgehend vorbestimmt.
> An dieser Stelle finde ich es bemerkenswert, dass sich bei einige Boardis sowohl in der Einschätzung der Situation als auch bei den vorgeschlagenen Maßnahmen wie mit dieser Situation umzugehen sei, durchaus Schnittmengen mit diesem Papier der Grünen ergeben. Auch wenn ich in diesem konkreten Fall wie bereits dargelegt durchaus eine andere Meinung habe, so habe ich auch betont, dass ich hier fachlich auch nicht allzu tief in der Materie stecke. Ich habe auch kein Problem damit, andere Meinungen auszuhalten bzw. anzuerkennen. Es freut mich an dieser Stelle, dass diese Schnittmengen zwischen einigen Boardis und den Grünen zeigen, dass man bei einer sachlichen und fachlich fundierten Herangehensweise durchaus gar nicht so weit voneinander entfernt ist. Ich persönlich sehe auch weder die Grünen noch die Naturschutzverbände grundsätzlich als Feinde von uns Anglern. Gerade der BUND mit seinem Landesvorsitzenden Herr Preuß spielte zum Beispiel in Brandenburg bei dem "Verkauf" von mehr als 150 Gewässern des Bundes an das Land Brandenburg keine unerhebliche Rolle. Ziel dieses Ankaufs durch das Land war, dass Gewässer öffentlich zugänglich bleiben und nicht an Private oder ausschließlich an den Naturschutz meistbietend verkauft werden können.
> Wie wir Angler in Berlin künftig mit der Weißfischproblematik umgehen und was das für das Angeln in Berlin bedeutet, wird man erst später sehen. Es kann durchaus sein, dass dann auch die zahlreichen Hegefischen der Vereine abgesagt werden müssen, da die Entnahme von Weißfisch als Grund der Hege damit wegfallen würde. Das könnte aber auch bedeuten, dass wie von einigen Boardis und den Grünen dargestellt, der Raubfischbestand in diesen Gewässern mit einem sehr hohen Angerdruck gestützt werden muss und somit über viele Jahre Raubfische ganzjährig geschont werden könnten. In der Innenstadt mit den eingespundeten Gewässern sehe ich jedenfalls kaum Möglichkeiten zur Renaturierung und zum Anlegen von Laichplätzen für die Räuber. Der Raubfischbestand lässt sich hier, aber auch bei den durch die Berufsfischer bewirtschafteten angrenzenden Seenketten nur durch ein Entnahmeverbot wirklich dauerhaft stützen. Ob das den Weißfischbestand reguliert, kann ich wie gesagt nicht bewerten. Zum Glück können viele Angler auf brandenburger Gewässer ausweichen.
> ...


 Danke für diesen offenen und kamaradschaftlichen Post.
Ja, es gibt doch größere Schnittmengen als vorher gedacht.
Ich bin zwar nicht unbedingt mit den Grünen befreundet, aber wenn wie hier fachlich halbwegs ordentlich gearbeitet wird , zolle ich auch denen Respekt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (6. Januar 2020)

@Tomasz
Das ist erstmal nur ein Beschluss der entsprechenden Landesarbeitsgemeinschaft. Ich denke sowas wird noch auf dem Landesparteitag eingereicht und dann wird man sehen ob das so dort eine Mehrheit findet. Mal abwarten wie der genaue Antragstext wird, möglicherweise wird er dann auch durch Änderungsanträge verändert. Ich weiß nicht wie da die Mehrheiten sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (6. Januar 2020)

Aber ich bin recht zuversichtlich das es in diese Richtung geht. Für mich hört sich das ganz vernünftig an.


----------



## Tomasz (6. Januar 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> ...Wie wir Angler in Berlin künftig mit der Weißfischproblematik umgehen und was das für das Angeln in Berlin bedeutet, wird man erst später sehen. Es kann durchaus sein, dass dann auch die zahlreichen Hegefischen der Vereine abgesagt werden müssen, da die Entnahme von Weißfisch als Grund der Hege damit wegfallen würde. Das könnte aber auch bedeuten, dass wie von einigen Boardis und den Grünen dargestellt, der Raubfischbestand in diesen Gewässern mit einem sehr hohen Angerdruck gestützt werden muss und somit über viele Jahre Raubfische ganzjährig geschont werden könnten. In der Innenstadt mit den eingespundeten Gewässern sehe ich jedenfalls kaum Möglichkeiten zur Renaturierung und zum Anlegen von Laichplätzen für die Räuber. Der Raubfischbestand lässt sich hier, aber auch bei den durch die Berufsfischer bewirtschafteten angrenzenden Seenketten nur durch ein Entnahmeverbot wirklich dauerhaft stützen. Ob das den Weißfischbestand reguliert, kann ich wie gesagt nicht bewerten...



Ich hoffe allerdings auch und bin da recht zuversichtlich, dass sich hier die Vereine und Verbände vor Ort diesem zugegebenermaßen worst case Szenarium entgegenstemmen, da das Angeln in Berlin sonst für lange Zeit begraben wäre und es wahrscheinlich, einmal politisch durchgesetzt, dann auch keinen Weg mehr zurück gäbe. Ich denke auch nach wie vor, dass es bei der Bewertung der Situation und den daraus resultierenden Maßnahmen einen Ermessungsspielraum für uns Angler gibt, der sich auch argumentativ in unserem Sinne  belegen lassen könnte. Schließlich lagen hier in den vergangenen Jahren die Einschätzungen und Meinungen der Angler vor Ort mit dem zuständigen Fischereiamt und der Senatsumweltverwaltung ziemlich auf einer Linie und auch die Fischer scheinen die Arbeit, natürlich gegen entsprechende Bezahlung, gemacht zu haben ohne, dass sie daraus nachhaltig negative Einflüsse für Ihren Job allgemein und ihre eigentllichen "Brotfische" gesehen haben. Und letzendlich hält auch Prof. Arlinghaus, Fischbiologe am Berliner Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) das Abfischen der Weißfischbestände nicht für kompletten Unsinn, wenn diese Maßnahmen der Symptombekämpfung mit der Ursachenbekämpfung (z.B. den Zwischenspeichern der Misch- und Regenwasserkanalisation) abgestimmt werden. Bis dahin hoffen wir alle, dass es nicht zu diesem Worst Case Szenarium kommen wird.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (6. Januar 2020)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> @Tomasz
> Das ist erstmal nur ein Beschluss der entsprechenden Landesarbeitsgemeinschaft. Ich denke sowas wird noch auf dem Landesparteitag eingereicht und dann wird man sehen ob das so dort eine Mehrheit findet. Mal abwarten wie der genaue Antragstext wird, möglicherweise wird er dann auch durch Änderungsanträge verändert. Ich weiß nicht wie da die Mehrheiten sind.



Die Grünen liegen in Berlin seit Monaten in den Umfragen mit 25 % deutlich auf Platz 1 und es deutet alles auf einen künftigen grünen Bürgermeister hin. Die Wahlen sind im nächsten Jahr. Aber auch in der gegenwärtigen Konstellation stellen die Grünen in der Koalition mit der SPD und den Linken bereits die zuständige Senatorin für Umwelt, Verkehr und Klimaschutz.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Fruehling (6. Januar 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> ...Aber auch in der gegenwärtigen Konstellation stellen die Grünen in der Koalition mit der SPD und den Linken bereits die zuständige Senatorin für Umwelt, Verkehr und Klimaschutz.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Kernkompetenz halt.


----------



## torstenhtr (6. Januar 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Es freut mich an dieser Stelle, dass diese Schnittmengen zwischen einigen Boardis und den Grünen zeigen, dass man bei einer sachlichen und fachlich fundierten Herangehensweise durchaus gar nicht so weit voneinander entfernt ist. Ich persönlich sehe auch weder die Grünen noch die Naturschutzverbände grundsätzlich als Feinde von uns Anglern.



Bin mir da selbst nicht so sicher, die Grünen als auch einige NGOs haben sich schon anglerfeindlich geäußert bzw. sich für Naturschutz mit Aussperrung der Angler eingesetzt.



> Wie wir Angler in Berlin künftig mit der Weißfischproblematik umgehen und was das für das Angeln in Berlin bedeutet, wird man erst später sehen. Es kann durchaus sein, dass dann auch die zahlreichen Hegefischen der Vereine abgesagt werden müssen, da die Entnahme von Weißfisch als Grund der Hege damit wegfallen würde.



Dieses Risiko sehe ich auch - ist allerdings auch eine Konsequenz wenn man Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb oder Hege propagiert. Im Ausland sind Wettangeln u.a. nach CIPS-Regeln C&R. Ursprünglich ging es eher darum, in der Gemeinschaft zu angeln.



> Das könnte aber auch bedeuten, dass wie von einigen Boardis und den Grünen dargestellt, der Raubfischbestand in diesen Gewässern mit einem sehr hohen Angerdruck gestützt werden muss und somit über viele Jahre Raubfische ganzjährig geschont werden könnten.



Ist dir sicher bekannt - es gibt ja u.a. Raubfischpokale der Angler, das würde dann der Hege widersprechen. Bisher gestattet von den Behörden.



> Ob das den Weißfischbestand reguliert, kann ich wie gesagt nicht bewerten.



Schwierig zu beantworten - es gibt dazu folgendes Statement:




__





						SCHATTENBLICK - MASSNAHMEN/227: Wie sinnvoll ist das Vernichten von Weißfischen? (DER RABE RALF)
					

SCHATTENBLICK → UMWELT → LEBENSRÄUME → MASSNAHMEN/227: Wie sinnvoll ist das Vernichten von Weißfischen? (DER RABE RALF) - DER RABE RALF Nr. 188 - Oktober/November 2015 Die Berliner Umweltzeitung - Wie sinnvoll ist das Vernichten...



					www.schattenblick.de
				




"[..] Große Zweifel am Sinn der Fischfangmaßnahmen erhob unter anderem Klemens Steiof (Oberste Naturschutzbehörde). .. Wenn einerseits eine Biomanipulation, mit der eine Steuerung von Nahrungsketten im Rahmen einer Wassergütebewirtschaftung zur Sanierung überdüngter Seen erfolgen soll, es aber trotzdem zu einem weiterem Nährstoffeintrag komme, sei ein Rückgang der Nähr- und Schadstoffe durch Fischentnahme reine Spekulation. Um eine Verbesserung zu erreichen, müssten wenigstens *75 Prozent* des dortigen Fischbestandes entnommen werden, anstatt der bisherigen 20 Prozent, so Klemens Steiof. [..]"

Scheint da wohl ziemlich rund zu gehen ..

"[..] Es gab auch gemeinsame Arbeitsgruppensitzungen von Fischereiamt Berlin, Fischereibeirat, Stiftung Naturschutz Berlin und der betreffenden Senatsstelle. Die Auffassungen waren jedoch *so kontrovers und gegensätzlich*, dass es zu keiner Übereinkunft kommen konnte. [..]"



> Zum Glück können viele Angler auf brandenburger Gewässer ausweichen.



Für Brandenburg gibts auch eine kleine Anfrage der Grünen - such ich mal morgen raus.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Januar 2020)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> "[..] Große Zweifel am Sinn der Fischfangmaßnahmen erhob unter anderem Klemens Steiof (Oberste Naturschutzbehörde). .. Wenn einerseits eine Biomanipulation, mit der eine Steuerung von Nahrungsketten im Rahmen einer Wassergütebewirtschaftung zur Sanierung überdüngter Seen erfolgen soll, es aber trotzdem zu einem weiterem Nährstoffeintrag komme, sei ein Rückgang der Nähr- und Schadstoffe durch Fischentnahme reine Spekulation. Um eine Verbesserung zu erreichen, müssten wenigstens *75 Prozent* des dortigen Fischbestandes entnommen werden, anstatt der bisherigen *20 Prozent*, so Klemens Steiof. [..]"



Wenn da wirklich so wenig entnommen wird, hat die Sache sehr wahrscheinlich keinen Sinn. 20% Entnahme in einem verbutteten Weißfischbestand wird über einen Sommer locker ausgeglichen. Das ist weniger als der zu erwartende nachhaltige Dauerertrag.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (6. Januar 2020)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Dieses Risiko sehe ich auch - ist allerdings auch eine Konsequenz wenn man Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb oder Hege propagiert. Im Ausland sind Wettangeln u.a. nach CIPS-Regeln C&R. Ursprünglich ging es eher darum, in der Gemeinschaft zu angeln.


Genau so ist es! Das ist fast im gesamten europäischen Ausland so. Dort ist zudem die gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz fürs Angeln höher. Schaut mal zum Beispiel nach England oder Frankreich.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (7. Januar 2020)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Genau so ist es! Das ist fast im gesamten europäischen Ausland so. Dort ist zudem die gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz fürs Angeln höher. Schaut mal zum Beispiel nach England oder Frankreich.


Oder in Norwegen!
In den meisten Seen finden sich große Mengen an völlig verbutteten Bachforellen und Saiblingen.
Um beim Thema zu bleiben hier zwei Beispiele aus meiner direkten Umgebung, wie pragmatisch hier mit dieser Problematik umgegeangen wird:


1)In einem großen See vor meiner Haustür wurde in den späten 80ern und den frühen 90ern gezielt mit Netzen eingegriffen und große Mengen Saibling entnommen.
Der Erfolg ließ ein wenig auf sich warten, aber in den 2000ern ging die Durchschnittsgröße deutlich nach oben und blieb seitdem auf einem guten Niveau (300-500g).
(Hier ein Link dazu. Viel Spaß: Ist auf Nynorsk...)

2)Ein Bekannter von mir ist Nebenerwerbslandwirt und Grundeigentümer an einem anderen großen See in der Gegend.
Er bekommt vom Staat eine Fangprämie pro Kilo entnommenem Fisch.
Was mit den Fischen passiert dann allerdings niemanden mehr:
Nach seiner Aussage fängt er mit dem Netz an einem Wochenende oft 20-30kg.
Auf meine Frage wie er die verwertet meinte er sinngemäß, daß sie sich natürlich ab und zu ein paar der größeren in die Pfanne hauen...


----------



## thanatos (7. Januar 2020)

interessantes Thema - Weißfischüberbestand - nun denkt mal über euer eigenes Verhalten nach !
Wenn ihr nun loszieht um einen Fisch in die Pfanne zu hau´n - angelt Ihr da auf Hecht ,Aal,Wels, Barsch und Zander - oder auf Plötzen, Bleie und Güstern  ?
Ja ich denke was die Entnahme betrifft tut es der Fischer auch so und so wird das natürliche Gleichgewicht gestört - 
Folge - verbuttete Weisfischbestände  ( vor rund 20 Jahren hatten wir Bleie 4 Stück = 1Kg und kaum Rotaugen und Rotfedern bis eines Winters
die Blei fast vollständig verhungert sind - dafür haben wir jetzt wieder Plötzen und Rotfedern die kaum eine Größe von 20 cm erreichen )
Wie man das sinnvoll verwertet - ????? ob nun Futtermittel , Düngestoffe oder Biogas ???? darüber kann jeder seine Meinung haben aber irgendwie
muß man ein Problem schon lösen .


----------



## gründler (7. Januar 2020)

Moin

Ich weiß nicht wie das andere Kollegen so handhaben,bei uns in der region verkaufen die berufskollegen das kg Weißfisch für 1€ und es gibt da genug Abnehmer.Wenn also mal ne Reuse viel Weißfisch inne hat,wird dieser auch verwertet. Ein kurzer Post auf FB oder der eigenen Website zb. und am nächsten tag kommen die Kunden und kaufen diese.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Januar 2020)

Kennt denn jemand Preise für Besatz-Weissfisch aus der betroffenen Region Berlin/Brandenburg?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Januar 2020)

Frage sie doch an. 

Und was hilft es wenn der örtliche Fischer keine Infrastruktur für den Handel mit Satzfischen hat?


----------



## smithie (8. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Frage sie doch an.
> 
> Und was hilft es wenn der örtliche Fischer keine Infrastruktur für den Handel mit Satzfischen hat?


Genauso viel, wie die Weißfischentnahme aus einem "offenen" System...


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Januar 2020)

gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie das andere Kollegen so handhaben,bei uns in der region verkaufen die berufskollegen das kg Weißfisch für 1€ und es gibt da genug Abnehmer.Wenn also mal ne Reuse viel Weißfisch inne hat,wird dieser auch verwertet. Ein kurzer Post auf FB oder der eigenen Website zb. und am nächsten tag kommen die Kunden und kaufen diese.



So  weit ich weiß, kaufen die Berufsfischer der Mosel bundesweit Rotaugen, weil sie die Nachfrage aus der Gastronomie nicht mit Moselfisch bedienen können.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (8. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Frage sie doch an.
> 
> Und was hilft es wenn der örtliche Fischer keine Infrastruktur für den Handel mit Satzfischen hat?


Also doch wieder nur eine Bequemlichkeits- und Preisfrage.
Bei den Fördersummen müsste ein schonender Fang und ordentliche Hälterung in Netzkäfigen möglich sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Januar 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Also doch wieder nur eine Bequemlichkeits- und Preisfrage.
> Bei den Fördersummen müsste ein schonender Fang und ordentliche Hälterung in Netzkäfigen möglich sein.


Reich mal deine Kalkulation rüber, komm ich nicht mit

Warum zahlt man dann bei der Ederseefischerei zwischen 3 und 5 Euro je Kilo, und kauft dann nicht so verbuttete Fischchen ein?  

Will die überhaupt jemand?
Wo sollten die gehältert werden? Wenn sie doch aus dem See raus sollen?

Und überhaupt, so lange es vom recht gedeckelt ist, wer soll dort vorschriften machen?


----------



## rheinfischer70 (14. Februar 2020)

Habe mich bei den regionalen Fischverkäufern erkundigt. Bei uns werden Rotaugen mit ca. 5€/kg gehandelt.  Wenn man den Aufwand für Fang und Hälterung berücksichtigt, bleibt nicht viel über.

In den Berliner Seen reden wir aber von subventionierten Fängen für die Mülltonne, die sowieso nicht kostendeckend sind und auch gar nicht sein müssen.

Natürlich ist es billiger, die Fische in Netzen an Land zu holen, diese an der Luft verrecken zu lassen und dann mit Schaufeln in den Müll zu werfen. Wenn die Fische verschenkt werden und nur die Transportkosten anfallen, gibt es sicher genügend Abnehmer für eine sinnvolle Verwertung bzw. Besatz.

Ist also nur eine Frage des Geldes und der Moral.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2020)

Wohin werden die Fische mit Schaufeln geworfen?

Verschenken ist nicht si einfach: Transport alleine ist es nicht, sondern u.a. Kühlkette bis zum Abnehmer oder auch Zertifizierter Betrieb (überwacht) ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Februar 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wenn die Fische verschenkt werden und nur die Transportkosten anfallen, gibt es sicher genügend Abnehmer für eine sinnvolle Verwertung bzw. Besatz.
> 
> Ist also nur eine Frage des Geldes und der Moral.



Es ist wohl auch maßgeblich eine Frage der Region. Mein Verein hier in Mittelfranken hat seit vielen Jahren Entnahmeverbot für Rotaugen auch Rotfedern in allen Vereinsgewässern verhängt, da die Bestände zurückgehen und diese Arten wertvolle Futterfische sind.

Wir haben uns gerade vorige Woche entschieden, als Futterfisch vorgestreckte und K1-Karpfen zu besetzen, da diese im Einkauf erheblich billiger sind als Rotaugen.

Hier in Mittelfranken wird man Rotausgen reißend los. Der Kilopreis liegt signifikant über dem von Karpfen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Februar 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es ist wohl auch maßgeblich eine Frage der Region. Mein Verein hier in Mittelfranken hat seit vielen Jahren Entnahmeverbot für Rotaugen auch Rotfedern in allen Vereinsgewässern verhängt, da die Bestände zurückgehen und diese Arten wertvolle Futterfische sind.
> 
> Wir haben uns gerade vorige Woche entschieden, als Futterfisch vorgestreckte und K1-Karpfen zu besetzen, da diese im Einkauf erheblich billiger sind als Rotaugen.
> 
> Hier in Mittelfranken wird man Rotausgen reißend los. Der Kilopreis liegt signifikant über dem von Karpfen.




So nebenbei:
Wenn die K1 aber nicht  in erwünschter Menge gefressen werden, kann das eine ganz schöne "Plage" werden


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Februar 2020)

Ist bekannt, warum die Rotaugen- Rotfedernbestände so einbrechen?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. Februar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ist bekannt, warum die Rotaugen- Rotfedernbestände so einbrechen?


Bei meinem alten Verein war der Hauptgrund ein massiver Überbesatz mit Karpfen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Februar 2020)

Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Bei meinem alten Verein war der Hauptgrund ein massiver Überbesatz mit Karpfen...


Genau das habe ich vermutet und findem den Lösungsansatz dann mehr Karpfen zu besetzen ist es wert, dies eine Schildbürgertat zu  nennen.

Aber der Franke hat halt einen besonderen Bezug zum Karpfen


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Februar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> So nebenbei:
> Wenn die K1 aber nicht  in erwünschter Menge gefressen werden, kann das eine ganz schöne "Plage" werden



Hallo,

nicht schlimm. Die werden dann nach 2-3 Jahren von den Anglern "gefressen". Frankenland ist Karpfenland (die Oberpfalz auch) .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ist bekannt, warum die Rotaugen- Rotfedernbestände so einbrechen?



Die Ursachen sind ganz maßgeblich Waller und Kormoran.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nicht schlimm. Die werden dann nach 2-3 Jahren von den Anglern "gefressen". Frankenland ist Karpfenland (die Oberpfalz auch) .
> 
> ...



So siehts aus. Wir sprechen bei den Gewässern, wo so besetzt wird, natürlich nicht von natürlichen Gewässern, sondern von großen Weihern zwischen 6-10ha.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich vermutet und findem den Lösungsansatz dann mehr Karpfen zu besetzen ist es wert, dies eine Schildbürgertat zu  nennen.
> 
> Aber der Franke hat halt einen besonderen Bezug zum Karpfen



Das ist fachlich völliger Unsinn. Rotaugenbestände brechen zusammen, wenn sie massenhaft entnommen werden (ob von Kormoran, Waller oder Goldzahn-Kormoran) oder wenn der Laich gefressen wird (Grundel, Zwergwaller), nicht weil Karpfen denen das Futter wegfressen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Februar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nicht schlimm. Die werden dann nach 2-3 Jahren von den Anglern "gefressen". Frankenland ist Karpfenland (die Oberpfalz auch) .
> 
> ...




Ach ihr glücklichen Angler in Franken, ihr dürft noch Karpfen entnehmen und sogar essen.


----------



## fishhawk (16. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

also im Gegensatz zu anderen Usern hier würde ich mir keine Ferndiagnose zutrauen, besonders wenn ich die betroffenen Gewässer und die dort herrschenden Umweltbedingungen nicht kenne.

Übrigens wäre ja dann wohl der Umkehrschluss, dass man in Berlin nur mehr Karpfen besetzen müsste um die Weißfischplage einzudämmen.

Von Karpfenbesatz halte ich zwar auch nichts, aber beim Rückgang der Weißfisch- und Schleienbestände in unserer Gegend spielt wohl ein Bündel von Ursachen eine Rolle.

Auch vor Jahrzehnten wurden die Weiher in Mittelfranken schon massiv mit Karpfen besetzt, ohne dass die Weißfischbestände zusammengebrochen sind.

Das ist ein Phänomen, das erst seit neuerer Zeit auftritt.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ach ihr glücklichen Angler in Franken, ihr dürft noch Karpfen entnehmen und sogar essen.



Ich bin zwar glücklich, dass Karpfen aus unseren Gewässern entnommen werden dürfen, das nützt aber nur wenig, da der Nachschub in den meisten Gewässern meist ungebremst erfolgt.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Februar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ach ihr glücklichen Angler in Franken, ihr dürft noch Karpfen entnehmen und sogar essen.



Hallo,

da muss ich Dir etwas beichten: ich, obwohl Franke, habs nicht so mit den Karpfen (ich schäme mich ja schon). Aber es gibt bei uns schon viele Angler, welche sehr gerne auf Karpfen angeln und ich meine jetzt nicht die Großkarpfenangler, sondern die, welche gezielt auf die Grössen von so 1,5 bis 2  Kilo angeln, eben zum Verzehr.
Dürft ihr keine Karpfen entnehmen? Würde mich wundern, denn der Fisch ist doch nirgends irgendwie gefährdet.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Februar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da muss ich Dir etwas beichten: ich, obwohl Franke, habs nicht so mit den Karpfen (ich schäme mich ja schon). Aber es gibt bei uns schon viele Angler, welche sehr gerne auf Karpfen angeln und ich meine jetzt nicht die Großkarpfenangler, sondern die, welche gezielt auf die Grössen von so 1,5 bis 2  Kilo angeln, eben zum Verzehr.
> Dürft ihr keine Karpfen entnehmen? Würde mich wundern, denn der Fisch ist doch nirgends irgendwie gefährdet.
> ...



War ironisch mit bitterem Beigeschmack:
Wir dürfen nach Gesetzt sogar ausdrücklich entnehmen , aber lass dich an manchen Gewässern von den angelnden Youngstern dabei nicht sehen 

Die Karpfenangler werfen die Karpfen zurück, diese werden größer und fetter. Aber in den Fangbüchern stehen eben keine Entnahmen und so besteht keine Notwendigkeit und Rechtfertigung für Besatz. 
Wenn wir nun K1 als Futterfisch setzen, wird, was nicht im Wasser geräubert, schnell zur fetten Plage. Plage deswegen, weil der übergroße Karpfenbestand Laichgründe anderer Fische vernichtet. Deswegen haben sich viele Vereine vom Besatz von Karpfen, auch als an sich sinnvoller Futterfischbesatz, verabschiedet.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Februar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> War ironisch mit bitterem Beigeschmack:
> Wir dürfen nach Gesetzt sogar ausdrücklich entnehmen , aber lass dich an manchen Gewässern von den angelnden Youngstern dabei nicht sehen



Hallo,

da gibts bei uns eine friedliche Koexistenz. Es sind ja auch viele Verwertungsfischer bei den Karpfenanglern da und wenn da einer von den Youngstern etwas dagegen hätte - wäre das für denjenigen nicht so gut.

Peetri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Februar 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist fachlich völliger Unsinn. Rotaugenbestände brechen zusammen, wenn sie massenhaft entnommen werden (ob von Kormoran, Waller oder Goldzahn-Kormoran) oder wenn der Laich gefressen wird (Grundel, Zwergwaller), nicht weil Karpfen denen das Futter wegfressen.



Ich empfehle mal nachzulesen, wie sich Karpfenbesatz auf das Gleichgewicht eines Gewässers auswirkt, welchen Einfluss das auf niedere Lebensformen hat, die gerade auch kleineren Weißfischen  als Nahrung dienen.

HOLLER Stefan  Einfluß von Karpfenbesatz auf die Invertebratengemeinschaft der Ismaninger Fischteiche 

Wie ich sehe, findet deine geänderte politische Ausrichtung  sich bereits in deiner Wortwahl wieder.

Es war davon immer leichter auf eine Gruppe von Menschen zu zeigen, als sich mühsam zu erarbeiten, welche Veränderungen  sich in der Natur abgespielt haben, und wie weit man dazu beigetragen hat.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (16. Februar 2020)

Hallo @Testudo,
danke für die Literaturempfehlung von Stefan Holler. Leider findet man solche Empfehlungen nur selten und dafür danke ich dir. Im Netz kann man eine Zusammenfassung dieser Arbeit lesen.

So wie ich den Bericht lese, werden mit Besatzdichten von 150-500 Karpfen je ha experimentiert. Das ist eine unglaublich hohe Karpfendichte und entspricht schon fast einem Karpfenteich. Holler schreibt aber, dass geringere Karpfendichten nur geringe Auswirkungen auf das Nahrungsspektrum haben, oder habe ich da etwas falsch gelesen.

Wie muss wohl der Fangerfolg bei einer Karpfendichte von 500 St/ ha. Das wäre dann 1 Karpfen je 20qm. Selbst bei der Untergrenze von 150 St/ha hätten wir 1 Karpfen je 66qm. Kein Wunder, dass da nichts anderes mehr gedeiht und wenn die Karpfen nicht gefüttert werden würden, müssten diese wahrscheinlich verhungern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Februar 2020)

Moin,
Ich hab die Zahlen gerade nicht parat, aber wer Karpfen als Futter besetzt, wird sicher größere Stückzahlen besetzen,  ohne Kontrolle zu haben wann wie viel gefressen wurde und bis sie gefressen wurden, drehen die auch alles auf links, fressen  u.a. Laich.....

Ich gebe zu, ich kann Karpfen weder im Wasser noch auf dem Teller was abgewinnen; -)


----------



## rheinfischer70 (17. Februar 2020)

Ich finde es in Ordnung, wenn jemand keine Karpfen im Wasser sehen möchte. Besonders bei Gewässerwarten, die selbst kaum noch mit der Angel aktiv sind, ist diese Einstellung weit verbreitet.
Fakt ist doch, dass ein Gewässer keine Karpfen braucht und eher zum Vergnügen und Speise der Angler dient.  Ich bezweifle, dass normale Karpfendichten die Ursache für den Rückgang der Weißfische verantwortlich ist. 
Was sollen denn Angler mit einem Gewässer machen, wenn Weißfischbesatz zwecklos zu sein scheint und kaum etwas gefangen wird? Karpfen sind dafür dankbare Lückenbüßer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Februar 2020)

Kennst du ein Gewässer,  welches von Natur aus für Weißfische ungeeignet wäre?
Und Karpfen das ernsthaft kompensieren?


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Februar 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Ursachen sind ganz maßgeblich Waller und Kormoran.



Ich glaube dir dies ungesehen, denn auch bei mir am Gewässer sind dies die Faktoren für den Rückgang der Weißfischbestände, Brassen mal ausgenommen.
Ehemals 40 bis 45 cm große Rotaugen, als auch Rotfedern sind verschwunden, heute sind nur noch handlange Fische da.
Auf den Kormoran Bestand haben wir als Angler bekanntlich ja wenig bis gar keinen Einfluss.
Beim Waller rächt es sich jetzt, dass jedes auch noch so ungeeignete Gewässer mit dieser Pest besetzt wurde.
Ich warne bereits seit mindesten zehn Jahren davor und hab mich bei den Wallerfreunden entsprechend unbeliebt gemacht, vor allem mit solchen Thesen wie; "nur ein toter Waller ist ein guter Waller!".
Was haben die Waller denn in fränkischen Karpfenteichen zu suchen?
Von Vorteil ist es ja immerhin, dass diese Gewässer in der Regel ablassbar sind.
Also macht die Teiche leer und dann Neustart!
Bleibt dann nur zu hoffen, dass nicht wieder irgend eine Dumpfbratze dort ein paar kleine Wallerchen rein schmeißt, weil er den Ebro gerne vor seiner Haustüre hätte?
Das Ablassen geht bei meinem riesigen Baggersee leider nicht, also werden wir mit den veränderten Verhältnissen leben müssen.

Jürgen


----------



## MarkusZ (17. Februar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was haben die Waller denn in fränkischen Karpfenteichen zu suchen?



Oder Grundel und Zwergwelse???

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass jemand, der ein Gewässer über viele Jahre bewirtschaftet, eher einschätzen kann woran der Weißfischrückgang liegen könnte, als jemand, der weder das Gewässer noch die Besatz- und Fangstatistiken kennt.

Wenn sich um Gewässer handelt, die nicht der Hegepflicht unterliegen, kann man da natürlich schon herumexperimentieren.  Notfalls halt den Stöpsel ziehen und alles auf Null setzen, wie von Taxidermist beschrieben.

In naturnahen Gewässern sähe das dann schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (17. Februar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Kennst du ein Gewässer,  welches von Natur aus für Weißfische ungeeignet wäre?
> Und Karpfen das ernsthaft kompensieren?



Ja, strukturarme Gewässer, die von vielen schwarzen Vögeln besucht werden und noch einen guten Wallerbestand beherbergen. 
Standardmäßig zumindest für die schwarzen Vögel in vielen Baggerseen der Fall.
Wenn die Mitglieder überhaupt noch etwas fangen sollen, kommt man kaum um den Karpfen/ Rebos oder den jährlichen Massenbesatz mit Weißfischen im Frühjahr vorbei.
Alternativ bleiben die Gewässer fischarm. Wahrscheinlich sind dann die jährlichen Pachtgebühren um ca 1000€/ha und Jahr rausgeworfenes Geld.

Sehr bedauerlich, aber solange im Berliner Raum Weißfische entsorgt werden, sollten doch beide Parteien zusammen kommen.
Die einen haben zuviele Weißfische, der andere braucht Waller- und Vogelfutter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Februar 2020)

Jetzt wissen die potentiell interessierten ja, wo es welche gäbe und so, wie hier reagiert wurde,  werden die finanziellen Aspekte sich bestimmt auch zu regeln sein.

Es wird sich ja niemand gegen ein lukratives Geschäft wehren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Februar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Jetzt wissen die potentiell interessierten ja, wo es welche gäbe und so, wie hier reagiert wurde,  werden die finanziellen Aspekte sich bestimmt auch zu regeln sein.
> 
> Es wird sich ja niemand gegen ein lukratives Geschäft wehren.



Richtig;

Ich werde es aber nicht sein, weil ich, unabhängig jediglicher Entfernung, Fische aus nicht bekannten und nicht überprüften Gewässern nicht in meine Gewässer umsetze ...


----------



## MarkusZ (18. Februar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Fische aus nicht bekannten und nicht überprüften Gewässern nicht in meine Gewässer umsetze ...



Vorsicht ist da sicherlich klüger als Wirtschaftlichkeitsdenken.

Ist auch ganz im Sinne der AVFiG, danach sollen Besatzfische ja aus Betrieben stammen, die laufend vom Fischgesundheitsdienst o.ä. betreut werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Februar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Karpfenangler werfen die Karpfen zurück, diese werden größer und fetter. Aber in den Fangbüchern stehen eben keine Entnahmen und so besteht keine Notwendigkeit und Rechtfertigung für Besatz.



Bei 200 Anglern entnommene Karpfenmenge in meinem Verein 2019: 1700kg
Ich habe gestern auf der Heimfahrt von der Arbeit Kontrolle an einem unserer Fließgewässer durchgeführt: 4 Angler mit in Summe 9 Karpfen im Setzkescher. 

Alles gut


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Februar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was haben die Waller denn in fränkischen Karpfenteichen zu suchen?



In den Weihern meines Vereins gibt es Waller nur in 1 großen, tiefen Weiher. Dort wollen wir die auch haben und besetzen da natürlich auch unter Berücksichtigung der Situation.
In allen anderen Weihern muss man sich mittlerweile darüber im Klaren sein, dass man nach 5 Jahren ohne Abfischen fast immer Waller drin hat, weil sich der Nachwuchs über Gräben ausbreitet und irgendwann überall ankommt.

Richtig problematisch ist die Situation an den Fließgewässern. In der Regnitz fängt man mittlerweile Waller in konstanter Regelmäßigkeit, trotz offizieller Entnahmepflicht.

Waller und Karpfen sind die Gewinner des Klimawandels, Schleie und Zander zählen zu den Verlierern. Die Welt ändert sich.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Februar 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bei 200 Anglern entnommene Karpfenmenge in meinem Verein 2019: 1700kg
> Ich habe gestern auf der Heimfahrt von der Arbeit Kontrolle an einem unserer Fließgewässer durchgeführt: 4 Angler mit in Summe 9 Karpfen im Setzkescher.
> 
> Alles gut



Hallo,

daran erkenne ich meine Pappenheimer (Mittelfranken)! 


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

